# Hammersmith Hospital...part 20



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home 

Good luck & take care

   

Natasha x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Julie - Thinking of your embies and sending them         .

Everyone else on FF Good luck.

Love Caroline xx

  

I was the first one to post on Part 20. Yippee!!! Amazing how simple things please simple minds...


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! August 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Chrisx- DR for 2nd ISSI cycle started 30th July 
sarah2007- ICSI- EC 10th Aug 

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
Julie-Anne - ET Aug 9th    

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
Mrsb2b - due to start 2nd IVF cycle 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle June/July? - 
Poogie - Start IVF on the 15th of August 
Tracey&Chris -starting IVF August- 
Carrie P - Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) August/September- 
Sarah13- starting 4th IVF July/August- 
Future Mummy - Starting 3rd IVF cycle (long) sept coordination 2nd Aug- 
alim7482 (Ali)- Starting 1st IVF Sep/Oct- 
Olly - Good Luck Everyone - going for 2nd IVF sept/Oct  
fergali - Consultation 28th Aug looking to start 2nd (short protcol) IVF Sep  
Doodlebug - consultation 1st Aug for ICSI 

*NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS *  
Wannabemum07 (Caroline) -  
siheilwli - following up after 1st IVF July , and waiting for NHS IVF Oct 07  
loubeedood-  
Rafs - follow up booked after 1st IVF June 07 
Odette - 2nd IVF- May/ June looking to have tx Barcelona Appointment at HH 15th Aug 
yellowrose (Nicky)- follow up booked 17th July 1st IVF May/June - 
Jenine - Had follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF look to lower FSH level before next ICSI 
Soozalicious - 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Almay (katie)- review after 6th ICSI- done in Warsaw June 07 

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step? 
Totyu - seen consultant to discuss starting IVF

*MUMMIES TO BE *  
Miela -  30th of May after ICSI  
Pooks -  18th of May 3rd IVF EDD is 25 January 08. 
EBW1969 (Jo) -  14th May EDD is 21 January 08. 
Bilba -  25th April 02.01.08  
Lisax -  10th of April - EDD?  
Britgirl-  (Naturally) Jan 07- due 27 Sept 2007   
RR-  18th March edd 27/11/07   
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007  
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD is 10/10/07 Twins    
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?  
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07 

*HH MUMMIES * 
Ants2 - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

There! (Where's that proud, feeling smug with myself smilie?!!)
My first hall of fame attempt! I promised Julie-Anne I'd give her a hand. Let me know if there are any corrections / amendments.

How is everyone, enjoying the sunshine?
Caroline - how are you holding up on this 3ww, have you tested with a HPT (I know you were tempted), or are you waiting patiently? Hope you're feeling ok, and that J is spoiling you. 
Julie Anne - fabulous news about those embies,   that they're strong and sticky. I too, was surprised HH don't do that many blasts.
Future Mummy - could you be pregnant on your own, it's so interesting about your accu and osteo? What did HH suggest to you the way forward is with implantation issues?
Pudge - I'm glad you found the FET less stressful - how was the DR (I didn't have to do this on my short protocol)?

Off now to mow the lawn! Sorry to anyone I've forgotten, I will be back later, everyone's been really chatty in the last few days  ,

Cat


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Well done on your hall of fame cat   

Caroline- did you do a beta test?

Hi to everyone else. 

Julie xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Cat - Thanks for updating the hall of fame and what a good job you made of it! How you feeling.

Julie - No, I didn't pluck the courage up to do either the beta test or the HPT.

Will keep you all informed.

Love Caroline xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Caroline - I'm full of admiration - you must have a will of steel... or maybe I just have no will power at all!   How are you feeling now? Any symptoms yet?

Julie-Anne - when is your transfer? Will you be freezing any you have left?

I've been up and down the last few days, mostly angry that it hasn't worked. DH just doesn't know what to do - he can't do a thing right bless 'im!  I think I have expected him to look after me the last week, without realising that he's hurting too!    I think I'll have to make it up to him!  

Cat
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Julie, 9 embies! you go girl!   .

Caroline, hope you are ok .How are you feeling?    

Cat, thinking of you.    Thanks for the Hall of fame.
Unfortunately HH does not provide any answer or help regarding implantation problems. It is: do you want another go or not?  I have to find answers on my own with help of wonderful GP ( although he never heard about agnus castus!) I don't think I am pregnant, but I am sure getting 2ww symptoms. I think very honestly I am having implantation symptoms now but it will not "stick" yet as I feel my body has more work or recovery to do on its own , but it is getting there , does that make any sense. 
When I first started the herb this month after my period ( well 2 days before the end of a period of 7 days) I felt like when I was stimming . My ovaries were working overtime and I had the same sensation exactly. I felt like I was on an IVF program and never felt that way nat. At the moment I have pains similar to period pains but no spotting and pulling and stretching but I really do not feel it is happening yet, but I certainly feel it is changing and going forward. The fact I am not spotting on day 20, tells me it is definetely getting better, but not there yet. I had very bad lower back pain last night ( just above the bottom, like very bruised), like during 2ww last time, I am also bloated and breast is hurting so progesterone is surely higher, but honestly I would tell you girls if I felt different, not there just yet, but I feel I must carry on this treatment and therefore I have decided to postpone next IVF by one month. I am getting blood test ordered by GP for progesterone and at thesame time iron , tomorrow, just to monitor things and next month , or middle sept ( as I am away for a while) will  do a FSH  to check worth doing IVF ( not advised by HH but advised by the French specialist and advised also by GP), so if all is well but no change in terms of pregnancy result, will look to start treatment middle oct.
I got a call from new nurse at HH today, must call her back. Basically she is new from the states, and in training at HH although fully trained nurse, before she starts working at HH satellite unit in Harley street. So far only consultants appointments for reviews or first appointments there but looking to have nurses working there for treatment in long term. When I said I had to do gestone  ( at coordination review)and docs and nurses recommend coming to HH daily as a muscle injection , she said she would ask cons if possible for me to have gestone ingection done by them at harley street on week days. Answer tomorrow. It is early days so maybe not yet possible but if it is what a difference, it would be a 20mn journey instead of 1 hour plus!! if it is not, then just know girls that it is a possiblity in the future.

Just came back home after hairdresser appointment and then meeting DH for a night out in a wonderful place on Charlotte street called shoshu ( the underground bar) It is quite new. Nice place.
Tomorrow night officially on Hols and packing on Thursday. Have also pedicure and waxing on Thursday and then it is sea sun and ...rest!  and probably putting a few pounds on with all the great food. I intend to eat seafood ( lots of oysters and crab and langoustines) fresh grilled fish ,and Brittany pancakes with some Brittany cider . I am French from Brittany after all!   oh and French baguette of course.  

Good night all,
Future Mummy


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Morning Ladies 

Just wanted to pop in say hi and a couple of quick posts

Cat~ The down regging for the FET is very much the same for IVF two weeks of Buserlin (unsure of spelling) to totally shut your system down, I did have some menopausal symptoms e.g hot sweats head aches and of course mood swings, most of these were eased by having acupuncture thankfully. you also mentioned about the do the HH do natural FET Dr Trew said they like to do medicated as they get more control over the cycle and the best time to return your little embies. 
I to have my review appointment on the 31st so I will have to get a list together of the things I feel I need to ask before I jump into another cycle. Oh an one other thing don't be surprised at your review if Dr Trew say you can start FET after one period, at our last review DH and I had decided we would take the 3 months to recover but apparently as you are not stimulating your ovaries they are happy to commence sooner, we still decided to rest for 3 month though. I hope this has been helpfull but I'm no expert.

Julie Anne~ Just wanted to pop in to say well done and sending you lots of positive thoughts for your ET.

Future Mummy reading through you post sounds like you deserve the rest enjoy your holiday 

Hello to every one else

Pudge 
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

FM- Happy holidays hun

Caroline- thinking of you    

Embryologist at HH just called to say we still have 9 but only 2 are what the consider to be good quality and the rest average. They were pushing to come in for ec today but I'm risking it and waiting until tomorrow even though they were saying they might not be good then. Just feeling so bloated, sore and crampy still from ec so do not feel my body is ready yet.
HH won't freeze anything unless it's good quality from what I understand? so I guess that answers that question so a bit disappointed we wont have any frosties and wondering it I'd done it elsewhere if they would have let me (anyone been about to freeze average quality embies?). I'm sending mega positive vibes to my embies to keep dividing, thriving and surviving.     

Have a nice day all

Julie xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Pudge - we'll have to compare question to grill Mr T with on the 31st!  I think we'll wait for our FET, as we have a scheduled NHS IVF (not at HH) in October - do you have to wait 3months between FET and IVF then? I think I need to have the next few months without meds to get myself down to a BMI of under 30. I keep putting on weight with every tx and all the stress.

Julie Anne - good for you for listening to your own body.  Two good ones sound wonderful to me, don't worry about the rest.  It's great that there are two obvious strong ones - no questions as to which ones to use.   Grow embies grow. 

Future Mummy - don't HH let you do gestone inj at home?  Next time I really want to switch from Cyclogest to gestone - I don't feel I absorb the cyclogest well enough.  I thought I've read that some people get their DH / DP to do the gestone for them. Enjoy the seafood - (I was listening to someone talking in Breton on Monday!), and have a lovely crepe for me.

Cat
xxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Julie-Anne - we also were advised not to freeze our remaining embies. We had 4 altogether, 3 were good and one average and of the two left over they suggested not to freeze. The reasons for this were that average embies do not often survive the freezing/thawing process and they reckoned it was not worth freezing just one whne we had a 'good' response to stimming (although we only got 9 eggs and only 4 fertilised). If we had wanted to go ahead with freezing then they would have done it. At the end of the day, it only takes one and it worked for us!! you have to keep positive and believe this cycle is 'the one' for you!!!
Good luck for your et!!!
Emma


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie,
they mean 2 excellent ones and 7 " normal" ones! everytime I spoke to embriologist or Anna before ET they always said that they are very fussy with their choice of grade. where maybe other clinics might consider an embryo more than fine, HH says, average. 
So you never know tomorrow you may see the average ones  have started to develop a lot!  
The consequence that they are so fussy is maybe that  they have such good results with frozen cycles. But they are your embies and therefore I believe that if you really want to freeze them you can. 
At my first IVF I had 1 good one and 3 average left after ET and the embiologist was telling me not sure it was worth freezing. I insisted and now I have a frozen account. Maybe it is a waste of monney but I believe average eggs are a blessing , and some women have no average eggs and as I don'tproduce many of them anyway, they are precious to me if this next cyle does not work for me. 
However , they are right to say what they believe, so that in my case I knew where I stood.

Anyway, with you 2 excellent ones ( believe me they must be if HH says so!) you are doing very well , and tomorrow they will have some new cells and they will implant easily. You'll see! 

I would have asked for an extra day too. 

Cat, you can do gestone at home but at your own risk. in that case it is better indeed to have somebody doing it to you. But both Anna and every nurse I have spoken to strongly advised to come in as it is a muscle injection and the risk to damage a nerve exists. It has to be done on a certain part of the buttock and it is agood idea to warm the gestone first by placing it in bra or in hand for 30 mns. 
I spoke to their office on 92 harley street, and the nurse said that after talking to cons, she has the OK from them,I can come there every week day to have my gestone injection done for no extra price. At week end I have to go to HH , but that's easy to drive there on a week end. I am not sure if it would be free though if it was NHS IVF, that would have to be checked.
It will save me soooo much time! So something to remember girls if you do the gestone injection. 

Future Mummy


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Future Mummy - that's great that you can do that.  Does having a bit more flesh on the buttock help....?   If so, my gestone inj would be a doddle!!!!  Although it's most definately not all muscle    I'm glad you also talked about how they look at embies in HH, that's really interesting, and hopeful for us with frosties there.  

Cat
xxx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all
Julie - Anne  - its been exactly the same for me both times  - HH are very very meticulous on what embies they choose, and I think you are so right to not worry too much - good luck for ET and 2ww

Futuremummy - good luck with all those injections  - sounds like you have played a blinder getting them to do them at Harley Street

Cat - thanks for the hall of fame - 

Hi to everyone else, hope all is going well

R


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

sending good growing/dividing vibes your way Julie-Anne.  

still thinking of you Caroline  


Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing ok.

Had a new arrival today....its a doppler.  Wasnt going to get one but have succumbed. Within 5 mins of it arriving at work I was up in the first aid room testing it out..It was great.


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Julie - sending you lots of    for you lovely embies to grow grow grow x

Caroline -also still thinking of you hun x

All this talk on embies being good and average, we didn't freeze any of ours that were left.... we had 2 good left and 3 average..... it's really got me thinking now that maybe we should of........

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all doing well!

Luv Chris x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for your support and comments.TBH I'm just grateful to have fertilisation and embies to put back. Good to hear hh's good is considered the best else where. I would not make a good gambler as been stressing a bit today since speaking to the embryologist this morning on wether I did the right thing waiting for a day three transfer. Then remembered that initially we considered doing blasts and that would have been 5 days of worrying so suddenly this does not seem so bad?

I've said any not used embies and immature eggs can be used for research. Do you think this is for improvements to FF treatment? Not I hope for sex selection something I'm not very keen on.

Anyway looking forward to tomorrow with the whole trying to go to the loo and get dressed with legs togeather   Waiting for Daniel my acupuncturist to cal and say if he or a colleague can see me in the morning before transfer and then after. Feel like I've become his stalker      as left a message Monday, left a message Tuesday and he called back to say he would let me know when he got to work, sent a text this morning and just left a message. Perhaps I should take a hint. Last time He just called back quickly and fitted me.

Hope everone is well

Julie xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Litrally just posted my stalking comment and he called so sorted for acupuncture in the morning. Just an impatient women


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

We also said that our un-used embies could be used for research, after all, if nobody had ever allowed that then maybe it would not have succeeded!! I did also ask about donating eggs if I had loads but they said no you can't do that!! (don't know why).
Emma


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I am on HOLS!! now I have to pack 2 suitcases making sure not above 15 kg each, don't feel like paying £5 for eachextra kilo. Those airlines are terrible with luggage. How can a girl pack a suitase for 2 weeks , including beach ware, and shoes and not have more than 15 kg. Besides Brittany is known for change of weather, I must take this into consideration and pack more! As for the hand luggage , theymake me laugh, 10 kg but has to fit in that little box. Anyway, Will find a way. Will put some of my things in DH suitcase.  

Julie, don't dwell on having chosen 3 days, it's done anyway, and I believe it was an excellent idea. Not as risky as 5 days but still you get to find out which ones are the strongest. 
As for Daniel, he is used to hormonal women living strange messages. Last time I left a couple messages to say I wanted an 8am appointment as was  worried to arrive late at my ET ( told to arrive at 9.30) , he said 8.30 is fine. Apparently ( he told me later) I went so hormonal he gave me a 8am appointment. I had also called him after feeling nauseous and dizzy and therefore panicky during the 2ww, and he had to try and calm me down while very busy at work. I wanted to have some accu to make it better which was not advisable of course.
So Julie, don't feel bad about leaving messages and beeing unhappy daniel had' nt called yet, which he now has. I gave him a few more wrinkles.   
Good luck for tomorrow!

EBW, what a good idea the doppler. Is it very expensive?if I get blessed enough to have a baby, I think that would be on my long list of things I would give to DH to organise     

Cat unfortunately having curves in the buttock area, does not help with gestone. The curves look curvier after treatment as progesterone is mixed with oil, and although it is absorbed by organism, I was left with  lumps of fat for a couple of weeks! I don't know , did not seem to absorb well! Now it is smooth again but where did that fat go! Have a feeling it went into hidding deep , very deep!  

Emma, strange that HH said no to donating eggs? are you above 35?they usually put an age limit to it. 

I have to ask girls: I have been getting some spotting tonight, but weird: dark old and stringy, not usual spotting. Does this mean there has been implantation but did not work ? I remember getting some of that lastIVF , but then it was a chemical  .Or maybe it just mean that my period will arrive in a few days.

Anyway, I am not worrying anymore, I am going to get an aperitif wine, and just chill out waiting for DH to arrive from work. 

Have a nice evening all,

Future mummy


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a quickie to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow Julie. We'll all be thinking about you.
I also have a three day transfer as EC is on Fri, I'm pleased it's fallen that way as I really didn't feel ready to take care of my embies after two days last time. You really did the right thing, you have to trust your body.
Have fab hols FM.
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sarah, good luck on Friday. Won't be here to respond to your news after EC, but I will be thinking of you. 
Take care ! 
Future Mummy


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Good luck Julie for tomorrow.     Hope you have an easy and successful transfer.
Future Mummy - enjoy your hols.
Sarah - Are you doing your trigger tonight?
Smileylogo - I wanted to donate unused embies if anything happened to me and DH, but decided it was too much hassle in the end because it would have meant another lot of blood test etc.  And with donating eggs I know some clinics want you to be under 35.  


Hi to everyone,

Cat
xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Julie - Wishing you loads of luck for ET tomorrow, I will be thinking of you.     

future mummy - Have a lovely holiday.  

Chris x - How are you, Thank you for asking after me.  I think I am totaly mad now, not long to go now til Friday when I test again.   
Trying so hard to keep away from   

Hi to all FF wherever you are with TX etc.

Love Caroline xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Whizzing by to wish Julie-Anne good luck for today


Caroline, thinking of you and best of luck for tomorrow (also Sarah good luck for tomorrow).


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi All,

just a quick one to wish Julie-Anne good luck today. And hope that you are OK Caroline - I have Crohns too - so am routing for you extra specially!

Fergali


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Julie - Hope ET went smoothly and you have your Embies back with you.  Wishing you best of luck in 2ww .     

fergali -     Lots of luck to you for September.  Thanks for routing for me.  Hope wev'e done it this time.       . If you have any questions please feel free to Pm me, we can share our experiences together.  

Love Caroline xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for good wishes. Now on 2ww          and have an 8 and 5 cell embie on board. ET didn't go smoothly as massive cramping and ovaries still swollen. Had to go back three time and drink more water so last one to leave   Uncomfortable transfer but at least they are home  

Caroline- good luck for tomorrow   

Sarah- Good luck for your ec tomorrow. I hope you have a successful outcome.

Hope everyone is having a great week,

Julie xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Julie - Wow!!! 5 and 8 cells is really good!!  Now the hard bit begins!!      

Futuremummy - sometimes you get spotting following a successful implantation (natural or IVF) from the womb lining where the embie has burrowed in, so you never know!! Enjoy your hols!!! (feeling envious).

As for the egg donation thingy, I was 35 at the time so maybe it was age or maybe they just don't do it (she didn't have my notes on her and didn't ask my age).

Emma


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Julie, well done on the transfer. 8 cells and 5 cells is a fab result. You must be so tired! Have a relaxing week end if you can, surrounded by lots of love from DH, or chocolate, or both and a nice dvd if you don't feel like going out. Basically pamper yourself  good luck for the next 2ww.

Emma,this is the weirdest cycle and luteal phase I have ever had. I don'tfeel pregnant, I have a bit of bleed now but on and of and lots of dark stringy stuff. My ovaries area feel streched and the womb is like crampy but not like a period, ( less painful). I don't recognise my body actually. And bloated enough for England and France together and tired. So , either, it is because herb is working on hormones adjusting, or lentgh of cycle extended before proper bleed, or unsuccessful implantation in which case I should start bleeding properly in the next 2 days. 
Anyway, whatever happens I am going to enjoy those hols after a hectic year.
Packed, pedicured, waxed , and stressed, Brittany here I come.
Back in 18 days ( whose counting?   )
A Bientôt!
Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh poor you Julie, sounds like you had a hard time, Glad your back @ home & have your embies back with you, wishing them sticky positive vibes     .  Good luck for the   .  Take care of yourself and have a well earned rest.  

Sarah2007 - Good luck for EC tomorrow     

Hi & good luck to all on FF.

I am retesting tomorrow girls and would love some lucky bubbles please.
I actualy think it's all over, so I wont be shocked if it's an out & out negative tomorrow, oh well it was nice dreaming  

Love Caroline xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Good luck caroline- just blew you some bubbles for luck


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Julie, hope your resting.     

Love Caroline xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline, lots of     
Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks girls for the bubbles. xx

wannabemum07 xx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

A few more lucky bubbles from me too Caroline. Good luck x
Well done Julie for two fab embies, I hope they're making themselves comfy.
I'll be at HH for 7am tomorrow so hopefully will be so sleepy it'll pass in a blur... Fingers crossed they find at least a couple of good ones.
Night night everyone.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Sarah- I've blown you some bubbles for luck too.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

sarah - I too have blown you some lucky bubbles, hope they work.     .  Good luck.

Love wannabemum07 xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Caroline        

and Sarah thinking of you both today.

Congrats on the new cargo Julie-Anne.....I had the opposite kind of transfer and had to partially empty bladder 3 times!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Caroline put you on a lucky 777 bubbles !!!  Please leave it there for her ladies


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Caroline - would have blown some lucky bubbles but you are on 777 so have left them alone. 

Sarah - you also end in 7 so not blown any.

Julie - rest up now and good luck for 2ww!!

Good Luck to all, 

Emma


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Good luck Caroline - keeping everything crossed for you. Going away for the weekend, so I'll be logging in as quick as I can when I get back to see how you all are.  

Julie Anne - Good luck for the 2WW. 

Sarah - good luck. 

Cat
xxx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Just popping on quickly.... 

Julie well done on your transfer.... 5 and 8 cell embies... lovely! good luck on the 2ww   

Sarah hope all goes well today on transfer   

Caroline still thinking of you hun x

Hello to everyone else and hope you all have a good  weekend x

Luv Chris x


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the bubbles!
I'm back home, feeling fine with no pain at all really - probably because I only had three eggs removed... I'm happy with the three though as I'd spent most of the night convincing myself there would be none! Now I can concentrate on worrying about none of them fertilising... 
Have you had any news Caroline? Thinking about you.
How's your precious cargo doing Julie?
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for the good wishes   Having a lazy day blobbing on the sofa.

Sarah- great news hun. As they say it's quality not quantity and sending lots of fertilizing and dividing vibes for your little eggs too    

No news from Caroline? I've been checking and hope she has been too busy celebrating to log on.

Hi to everyone and have a lovely weekend,

Julie xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,  the hospital just called and unfortunately the result was a negative one, I'm sad  of course I am but not giving up, it was not meant to be this time.  The Dr said there was some implantation, it just never carried on  .

Thanks for all your support

Good luck to Julie on 2ww.       

Good luck to anyone who has a significant day coming up.

Good luck if you are about to start tx or testing.

Will keep looking on here from time to time, want to know how your all getting on.

We will be starting again in 3/4 months (3rd time lucky)   

Love Caroline xx

Love Caroline


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Caroline sweetie - so sorry hun and not the news I hoped you would be posting      Please take good care and don't be a stranger. 

Juliexxx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

So sorry Caroline. I know it's not much consolation at the mo but at least you know you can get as far as implanting. 
Take good care of yourself
x


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Caroline, I'm so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and dh. Take care,

Pooks xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Caroline, I was so hoping those numbers would rise. So sorry to read your news, best wishes to you and dh.

Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Caroline - very sorry to see your news.

Julie - hope the 2ww goes smoothly and successfully for you.

Hello everyone else.  I still pop in to read about you all!

Love
bettyx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Caroline,

So sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you. 

Fergali
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Hope your all having a lovely weekend so far. 

Sarah- hope you have some lovely embies todays and have had good fertilisation    

Well you can tell I'm bored taking it easy on the sofa. I've just written a review on Hammersmith which was supposed to be short but turned into a book   I realised no one had done a reviewfor them on here for years.

Hi to everyone

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Whizzing by meant to be doing something else....

Caroline I really am sorry to read your news  ...thinking of you xxx

Sarah- they got three eggs from me too so hoping thats a good sign for you xxx

Julie-Anne gonna check out your review!!

Not a lot happening here.  Have bought a doppler on EBAY and have been checking out what beanie is up to...one day it sounds like a horse the next like a train....It really is helping though.  Mind you I am pretty sure I can feel some kind of movement now.


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi girls,
Long time no see    
Hope ur all doing well.
Sending BIG HUGS to Caroline and DH    
Julie-anne i finally went for my 1st acupuncture this mornin (dont know if u remember giving me advice it was a while ago) was a little unsure what to expect, but i think it went well. They have given me a week supply of herbal tea (which looks like something u would give ur pet rabbit) not looking 4ward to drinking that!!! Im goin back next week for another session on saturday.
Hi to everyone that knows me sending positive thought out to all u guys     
Chat soon 
Love Angie xxxxxx
  keep ur chins up


----------



## DEBS78 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi all,

I just have a quick question and wondered if anyone can help?

I have done 2 cycles of IVF and had success on the last one to now have a beautiful 9 month old little girl, i did the IVF over in Canada.

I now have an appointment at Hammersmith on the 22nd Aug for another go. Can anyone tell me how long from my appointment what is the average waiting time to start treatment? and a basic plan of what they do there, just for a normal IVF, i want to know if they do same as what i've had done before. I.e - i took suprefact to stop my hormones i then injected myself for roughly 10 days with puregon then the HCG injection and then they took my eggs out whilst i was awake, then 3 days later replaced them.  Is this what they do at Hammersmith? do they do egg collection awake or asleep?

Thanks
Any help appreciated

Debs xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Debs welcome to the HH thread

Im not in the best position to answer about timing as I had complications before my tx could start when I transferred to HH.

They do put you out though for EC, and generally (except if it falls on a weekend) ET is 2 days later.

Your drug protocol will be tailored to your history etc but having had success before they are likely to follow a similar track I would expect.

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Debs, if it is a privately funded cycle you can pretty much start when you want provided you have done all the tests required like smear, hiv etc and there are no other investigations needed.
You are then booked in to see the nurse who will go through your protocol in detail and complete all the paperwork.

i think on my first cycle i was keen to get going and was able to start from the next af 2 weeks later as everythin was in order.

EC is generally done awake but heavily sedated so no general anaesthetic. I know somd girls are awake enough to chat through theirs but I have always been pretty zonked.

wishing you the best of luck
Helen


----------



## DEBS78 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Helen,

No, not private! NHS. 

Thanks

Debs xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

ah. Bit of a different matter then. Its a waiting game to hear back from the PCT then. I am under hammermsith and Fulham and I think the consultant at HH wrote to the PCT requesting funding for a cycle in October (2005), we heard back from them in January to confirm that funds were available, there was then a three month wait until April until I was allowed to start a cycle (new financial year pos?). So 6 months from the letter going to the PCT to being able to start. Once HH had confirmation form the PCT in Jan I was called in to see the nurse to do -the paperwork etc.

Helen


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everyone

Caroline so sorry to hear your news, hope you and DH are ok.  Thinking of you. xx

Julie-Anne - time is flying by now and I can't believe you are on your 2ww wait - well done and sending you loads of     . xx

I am due to start Burselin on Weds (day 21 LP) and am getting quite anxious I think DH is getting anxious too as he was really snappy this weekend, he is supposed to be giving me the injections, maybe he is getting nervous too......  I can't believe now I am actually going to start I have been waiting so long the last month has flown by.  I also had a really weird dream last night that I was pregnant and about to give birth - have never dreamt that before!!!  I wanted to ask did anyone still take vitamins throughout your cycle and also I have read that gentle exercise is fine too, I wanted to still swim for a while but I know you can't swim near to and after EC and ET - any advice would be great thanks.

Debs - I am at HH on NHS funded cycle.  My paperwork was sent over in Sept 06.  I got my first consultation in Jan 06 which was moved to Feb 06.  I then received a letter in March to say that the funding was in place for me and that I was able to start my cycle in May/June.  I had to then make an appointment in May to meet with the nurse to receive instructions and to get the injections and drugs.  After that I had to go to HH on Day 21 to have another FSH/hormone level test before starting the medication.  Sadly for me though my FSH levels rose for two months and I couldn't start.  I have just had the third test which was fine so that delayed me even more.  May wait from was September/May and previous 18 months with my local GP!!!  Hope that helps - good luck with your cycle!

Hi to everyone else.

Poogie xx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi everyone
I've not been around for a couple of days as I was whisked away for the weekend to chill me out for ET today... 
All three of my eggs fertilised which was a huge surprise! I've had two 8 cell ones put back in today and am now enjoying being spoilt for a few days. I had one 'good' and one 'average' - I tried to get an explanation as to what makes one just 'average' but with no success. Does anyone know how HH grade them and whether 'good' is actually good or just ok...?
Joining you on the 2ww now Julie, are you cracking up yet?
x


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Just popping on to wish Julie and Sarah all the luck on their 2WW. 

             

Love Pooks xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Well almost halfway there and going a bit   with lots of pains etc. Driving myself crazy with will it work or wont it work and then if that happens how to cope but on the whole feeling pupo    

Sarah- fab news re your embies hun. hope they stay put and keep dividing       

Not sure about HH and how they grade their embies. On two occasions now from so many eggs and embies I've had none they would recommend for freezing. On the chance this cycle is not successful then I will be persistently demanding information from my consultant and if necessary the embryologist on the egg quality, fertilisation etc to find out what is not working. I realise that the embryologists and the work they do can have a big impact on things and feel I need to know more. Having said that since I pupo    hopefully it wont be necessary.

Hope everyone is well and good luck to those dr or about to dr. 

I've had a couple of people pm me about the review on HH I put on the clinic reviews thread so am pleased I did it. 

Have a great week all. Thank you so much to everyone who is sending me good wishes and positive vibes  

Julie xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Sarah2007 - from what I gather, HH grade eggs/embies more strictly than other places so their 'average' would be another clinics 'good', at least that is what I've heard!!
Emma


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Emma, that's good to hear.
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Evening all,

Chrisx-  hope your surviving dr and not having too many yucky side effects     Do you know when you will be starting stimming yet hun?

Sarah- Hope your staying sane on the 2ww too hun   

Poogie - I think you start DR tomorrow so good luck hun   

Hope everyone is doing well and surviving our lovely summer weather       Sad the reason were using umbrellas is not for the sun . It's my turn to update our hall of fame. Any news such as dates of tx, consultations, due date or any newbies looking to be added please let me know  

Have a great week. I've decided for the sake of my sanity to go back to work tomorrow and I have to have a scan on Thursday as ovaries were extremely enlarged at et and dr wants to make sure they are getting smaller.

Julie xx


----------



## DEBS78 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Thanks for those of u who gave me information, much appreciated!!!

Good luck to everyone at what ever stage ur at! Don't give up! Keep stronge!

Be back next week after i have had my appointment to let u know where im at.

Debs xxxxxxx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi

hope everyone is OK - i'm just waiting to start. Short protocol start early September, kinda looking forward to it (weirdo).

Last (small) glass of wine this w/e, then my body will become a temple... or something like that!

Good luck everyone!

Fergali


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Fergali - I totally understand about looking forward to tx, I did too, and good luck on preparing that temple of yours!

Debs - good luck with your appt.

Julie-Anne - hope the scan tomorrow shows the shrinking you want - how are you feeling? Can you still feel your ovaries at all? It's great that they're taking so much care of you.

Poogie - good luck down regging.

Chrisx - how is tx going?

Sarah2007 - how's your 2ww

Caroline -  thinking of you still 

Hi to everyone else,

Cat
xxx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a quick hello to bump us back up the page - we were right at the bottom!

While I'm here though, did anyone get any pain following ET? I still have a real ache that I didn't have at all on my last tx.

Hope you're all well
x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Went for my follow up today and left in tears. 

Mr Trerw doesn't recommend I try IVF with my own eggs because I am such a low responder - donor route instead.  The thing is I got a second opinion in somewhere else and they said to give it one more go before persuing donor route. 

I also have to have my last remanining tube cut if I want to precede with any more cycles of IVF.

I am gutted - 

Anyone else been in a similiar position?

Odettex


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

I really hope that you are all well.

I just wanted to pop in and say hi, I haven't posted for ages (sorry), all the newer hammies won't even know who I am.

Any way I have had all my tests done and am just waiting for my review with Mr L and then hopefully we can start again.
We were hoping to start this month but we couldn't get an appointment as Mr L was going away ( How Rude hahaha)
So hopefully fingers crossed I will be a September cycler.
I promise I will start posting more regularly again.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Just though I would post to keep us on the 1st page. HH very quiet this morning. Scan was fine and showed the ovary they were worried about at et has decreased in size. They are not now concerned  Also no free fluid so good news no sign of ohss that they were worried  I might be a candidate for. 

Odette- sorry to hear of your situation following your meeting with Mr T. I've not been in your situation but can only feel for you. What a differcult position for you to be in. If the other clinic think you should do another cycle before going to donor you might always regret it if you don't try but to have to have your other tube cut is a big step. I hope you can get the right guidance and which ever way you go get a positive outcome     Thinking of you!

Wendy - good luck for starting in September. 

Anyone else have treatment comming up or news then pleas let me know as I will do the updated hall of fame over  the weekend,

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Odette.

I too am a bad responder. Was told to cancel this cycle and that it would also mean not using my eggs for another attempt. DP is against donor eggs so we threw everything at this cycle.

Mr T is very upfront and seems to know what he is talking about. However, you need I think to go with what you can live with. If you will always wonder "what if"......based on the second opinion of trying once more then I say go with that. If I had gone with the original recommendation to cancel then I wouldnt be where I am now.

There is a poor responders thread on here, perhaps you could post there if you havent already.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=106772.0

not sure if this is the one I was on before or not?

Wendy hi, seen you on the hall of fame. Best of luck for Sept.

Julie Anne glad the scan went ok and things improving

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I have been to an appt at my hospital and am being kept under specialist rather than midwife care because I am "elderly"  and also the IVF, plus family history stuff I think. They explained that they dont let IVF pgy go beyond due date which I found interesting.....and various other stuff....


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

EBW- Elderly     Has something happened since we met   Glad to hear they are taking good care of you and if being elderly gets you consultant care then you can't knock that   I hope your having fun with your Doppler and taking good care of your little one.

I'm three sleep's away from testing and feeling so up and down. Have not brought any tests as I know if I had them in the house I would test early but will get some and test Sunday evening as DH away on Monday and I'd like him to be with me when I get an idea of the likely result.  I've imagined I've had every possible symptom and then a few I've made up to add to add to the mix but all can be explained by the cyclogest so trying not to read too much into this. Does anyone know why I'm only having the cyclogest once a day when it seems other clinics prescribe it to their patients 2-3 times a day if they are not having gestone?

Anyway glad it's almost the weekend. On Saturday going to see the new Lord of The Rings show at the theatre. Three hours long so I predict a numb backside     

Hope everyone is doing well! Chris and poogie hope your surviving dr and Sarah thinking of you on the 2ww too. Have a lovely weekend

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Julie

I was also on it once a day at HH having been on it twice a day at my previous clinic.  Also HH stopped it just after bfp whereas my previous clinic keep you on it until you are 10w pg

I spoke to Mr T about cyclogest issues and he said that they consider you should take over yourself by the time you get your bfp and its not needed.  He also said there is more risk of, if you are going to mc later, having a mmc rather than a normal mc as the bullets can actually try to maintain a pgy that isnt viable.  Not sure on that but may be an indicator of my history....who knows.  I think they will keep you on it if you really want to but I just decided to take their advice...and also on the baby aspirin (which my old clinic had you on for 13w). 

In case I dont get on here the weekend best of luck for testing hon x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

EBW1969 - thanks for your post - I remember you even from last year.

Thanks for the poor responers link which I already post on.

One thing I wanted to ask you - do you mean that you were told the same thing but gave it another shot (because of your husband not wanting to go with donor) and that is the reason why you are now 13wks pregnant?

Because if that is the case, that is amazing or have I got it wrong.

odette x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi odette

I was "advised" to cancel before EC.  I only had 2 decent follies but I also was told this was the last time with my eggs.  So I asked if I could go ahead anyway.  They gave me a 1% chance at one point (and it was at 10% when they were still advising me to stop  )

I am now 17+3w pg so am very glad I went ahead anyway.

Seriously, if you think you will regret it and always wonder, think about going with the second opinion.  We decided we couldnt live with the "what ifs" if we decided to cancel.

Hope that helps.


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are al well, sorry not posted much here. 

EBW, Elderly!!!   Hmmm At least you have got specialist care, that means you and Beanie are being looked after extra specially well!!

Odette, I reponded to your message on Hydro Chicks  

Julie,         for Sunday

To ALL those having Tx, GOOD LUCK and        

All is well with me. I'm growing quite quickly now   and the MW said that Beanie's HB was on the highest side of normal. Not sure why she told me that as i'm worrying now, but i suppose its still 'normal'.

Pooks xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

EBW1969 - it's funny that isn't it?  Well done for going through with it - the same thing happened to me - Had only 1 follicle the first time and two follicles the second time but still decided to go ahead with EC (even though they didin't stick ).  

pooks - I will read it, thanks.  

odettex


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Odette - Hammersmith haven't refused to treat you have they? I can't understand how they could give up on someone when there are so many stories of success with people in the same postion as you. EBW is a perfect case in point. There's still hope, please don't give in. Who gave you the second opinion? 

Julie - I'm also on one Cyclogest per day too but figure that it's probably enough as my boobs would explode with any more progesterone... Can't believe your test is so close already. Are you feeling positive? I have no idea how I feel at the mo, I think I'm in denial. I'll be thinking about you Sunday night - positive vibes heading your way BFP, BFP, BFP, BFP!! 

Have a great weekend everyone.
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Odette - H/smith consultants have a reputation of telling it how they see it and not trying to give any false hope - they also dont have any financial incentive to encourage cycles. I'm sure though he isnt refusing treatment if you want it but just saying that he thinks DE may be a better option.  I dont know anyone on here they have refused treatment to. My view has always been that it is best to decide a personal limit on the no of cycles you want to try (and amend it if necessary) and if your decision is the same as the dr's well all well and good, if it isnt then its your choice in the end. If you lose faith in a dr's approach then I think moving is a good option. Take heart from EBW's story.

Woo - woo hoo at cycling again!!

Julie - step away from the pee sticks!

Helo everyone else too
Love
Betty


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Lord of the rings show was amazing last night and the 3 hours just flew by. It was a good distraction from the spotting and cramping I've been having which has this morning turned into heavy AF. So guess its a BFN for me  . Still have to go to the clinic tomorrow for a blood test but thats  just a formality. Feeling pretty sad and unsure on what next but I guess there is no excuse now not to go on the diet I've been saying I would go on if this did not work. 

Have a good week all,

Julie xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Julie -  I'm so sorry you're feeling sad, and am truly hoping that somehow, it won't be a bfn for you.  

Odette - Be strong and remember that it's your decision what to do next. I think the hardest things about IVF are the harsh decisions that are forced on us.

How is everyone else?
Cat
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just dropping by and sending Jule a big


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Julie, so sorry. I really hope that this isn't what you think and all turns out ok tomorrow.
Take care of yourself  
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Julie - hoping you are not right. 
Betty xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Julie, I'm really hoping that you & DH still get a positive result, I understand why your not feeling optimistic though as it's so hard to when your bleeding  
Will be thinking of you tomorrow & keeping everything crossed. 

Hi to everyone else, have a good week.

Love Caroline xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Julie - sending you     hang on in there.

siheilwi  - I apreciate your words-  

Betty M - The thing about Mr Trew at the Hammersmith is that he said give IVF two go's and then if it doesn't work have a hydro (incase the tube is leaking into the uterus)and then try agin but then he changed his mind and after the second go he said don't bother contining - that was what baffled me.  If anything I should have had the hydro first and then tried the IVF.  Anyway yes I am a poor reponder but out of all the little eggs they have got out of me they have always had a 100% fertilisation. 

Sarah - My second opinion came form IVI in Barcelona - they said the same thing as Mr Trew, to have an hydro but to give it one more go, just incase my tube had been leaking into my uterus from a damaged tube I suffered form an ectopic. I'm just waiting now for my operation date to come through.


Pooks, EBW1969, Fergali  

I'm just waiting now for my operation date to come through.

Odette xx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi Odette,

Hope the date for the op comes up soon & you can get on with things.

Julie are you ok?

Hi to everyone else 

Fergali
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

just a quick one as at work and will do a bigger post soon. It is a chemical pregnancy with a weak positive. Beta 30. I'm full flow AF so not unexpected but need to go back to confirm beta is at 0 next week. Have booked my follow up consultation for the 13th of September with Mr T and looking to go again Nov/Dec if possible as will give it another shot at HH.

Thanks for all you kind posts and will catch up soon 

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

~(hugs)~ to you Julie so sorry to hear your news hon x


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everyone

Julie-Anne - I am so sorry to hear your news and hope you are ok.  Sending you lots of hugs. 

Hi Cat - how you doing?  I am on Day 6 now D/R doing ok actually not as bad as I thought thank goodness hope it stays that way - just hope something is happening down there!

Hi Odette - how are you?  Hope you get your date through for your op soon. 

 to everyone else.

Poogie xx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Julie Anne, So sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

sorry to hear your news Julie


----------



## CorkyP (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sorry for crashing your board ... I have been looking at it over the last couple of weeks to get the vibe on Hammersmith.

I am due to have an NHS Co-ordination appt on Thursday 23rd Aug (2 days time) at noon, which I will be cancelling later today ... we've just got a BFP from a natural cycle of FET at another clinic.

Just thought I'd post in case anyone reading wants to bring forward their appt.

Love and Babydust to everyone


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh Corky I am so pleased for you.  Many many congratulations to you xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Julie - I'm so sorry that this didn't work. It probably does mean that there was some implantation, which should give you some hope for next time, but I know that's little consolation at the moment.   Take care of yourself for the next few weeks.
Cat
xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

So sorry to read your news Julie, sending best wishes to you and dh
Helen


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Julie - I'm so  sorry honey -  

Odettex


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Julie I am so sorry to read your news, sending you and DH my luv take care of each other x

Corky - congrats x

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but my DH granddad died suddenly last week so it has been quite stressful, running about and trying to sort things out for the funeral.
I had my suppressed scan done last Tuesday 14/08/2007 but was not aloud to start my 2nd injection until the Thursday 16/08/2007? For some strange reason they said that they needed to check my DH sample?? I have got my scan and blood test on Friday 24/08/2007 so fingers crossed EC will not be to long after that as I am really bloated at the moment...

Hello to everyone else hope your all ok x

Luv Chris x


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Julie - so sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself and dh.

Corky - congrats. Good of you to give others the 'heads up' on a spare appt going!!

Smiley


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Julie - so very very sorry to see your news. Sending lots of hugs to you and DH. As Cat says a positive of any sort is regarded as a good thing although it is of no consolation at the moment particularly as you have been through this agony before. You may not be up for thinking about next steps but here is my two pennorth for what its worth. I would ask if you can get the recurrent miscarriage/thrombophilia panel done as part of your review just in case it is something like that  that is getting in the way of success.  HH dont believe in the controversial stuff (NK cells etc - for that you are looking at ARGC, Lister, Care) but they are totally OK about the other poss auto-immune/clotting causes particularly the most common (and treatable) cause of early m/c which is APS (Hughes syndrome). The list of the usual panel of tests is on the Inmmunology thread as a sticky thread - "Daisy's list of tests" its called and you can usually get everything via your GP if they are sympathetic or HH except for the "Chicago" (ie NK cellls etc) tests. 

Lots of love
Bettyx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Julie Sorry to read your news, BIG HUGS
Corky P congratulations

Just a quick update have had my co-ordination appt which lasted 30mins (they told me to plan for 2 hours!) so am sure have missed lots of useful info...

In the meantime am in shock from watching the injection process....(Buselerin) you'd think after 3 IUIs I would be ok...

Expecting to start mid Sept, and I cannot wait am really excited....at the same time totally scared that it may not work and this could be the start of a very long and expensive and emotional journey! 

Good luck to all of you .
I am hoping for Corkyp luck at the moment!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks so much for your kind words. Been giving myself a pep talk not towallow in this and stay positive but as we not its easier said than done.

Betty- thanks so much you answered some questions I had and I will be doing some research before seeing Mr T so I know what to ask. Picture me armed with lists  

Poogie and Chris - sendingmega positive vibes for your treatment    

Sarah- its over to you now. Hope your surviving the 2ww and good luck    

Corky -congratulations!

totyu- my 1st coordination was over in about 20 min too but it does cover all you need and my tip for brucerlin is buy emla cream- good luck

Hi to all I've missed. Thanks again for thinking of me

Julie xx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Morning all,

Just thought I would pop in and get us back on the first page!

Sarah - How are you on the 2ww?    

Julie - still thinking of you and sending you lots of love x

Totyu - not long to go now, when in Sept are you starting? 

What is happening with our weather it is so miserable

Hello and good luck to everyone else!

Luv Chris x


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all

I've been lurking for ages, as haven't had much to report, but have been keeping myself updated on your news.

Julie - just wanted to add my best wishes too - so sorry it hasn't worked out for you this time, and sending big hugs. 

I went to HH yesterday for a scan to check that my ovaries are in the right place and accessible for EC - this was the first scan I've had since the lap to remove the endometrioma.  I was in the waiting room in the Wolfson for a while and saw quite a few couples there waiting for their nurse co-ordination appointments.  That's the stage I'll be at in under a month!  So hello to anyone who was there, and I hope it went well.

The good news was that both ovaries looked normal so that means we are good to go on the treatment.  Other news, which wasn't so good, was that they saw something looked like another cyst near my left tube.  The lady who did the scan was pretty reassuring at the time, on the basis that since my HSG had come back clear, it was unlikely to be a hydrosalpinx and much more likely to be a normal type of cyst that comes and goes and isn't a concern.  However, when I got home and looked at her written report, it wasn't quite so encouraging - just said it could be a hydrosalpinx or this other type of harmless cyst.  I am now of course freaking out as, having done the usual internet research, it seems that an untreated hydrosalpinx would significantly affect the chances of success of IVF.  I feel as though I need someone at HH to look at this and think about it properly, but meanwhile I've simply been told to bring the scan report to the nurse co-ordination appointment - so clearly no-one will be looking at it before then.  I don't know who to contact, so am wondering whether anyone has any suggestions?

Apart from this, the next step will be that DH needs to do another SA, and then we have the co-ordination appointment in September.

Lots of love and luck to you all.

Ali
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All-

Just a quick one to say Good Luck to Sarah for testing tomorrow     I hope you will have lots to celebrate on your birthday     

Also goodluck to everyone who is else doing tx or about to start,

Julie xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let Siheilwli or I know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 23rd August 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Chrisx- Stimming for 2nd ISSI cycle started 30th July, Scan booked 24th of Aug 
Poogie - Started IVF on the 15th of August DR 

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
sarah2007- ICSI- EC 10th Aug on 2ww and testing Friday 24th Aug.. 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

Wendywoo- trying for 2nd Hammie baby starting Sept 07- 
Totyu- Starting 1st IVF after 3 IUI's September- 
Carrie P - Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) August/September- 
Sarah13- starting 4th IVF July/August- 
Future Mummy - Starting 3rd IVF cycle (long) sept coordination 2nd Aug- 
alim7482 (Ali)- Coordination appointment Sept, Starting 1st IVF Sep/Oct- 
Olly - Good Luck Everyone - going for 2nd IVF sept/Oct  
fergali - Consultation 28th Aug looking to start 2nd (short protcol) IVF Sep  
Doodlebug - consultation 1st Aug for ICSI  
Mrsb2b - due to start 2nd IVF cycle 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle June/July? - 
siheilwli - Going for 2nd NHS IVF Oct 07 after 1st private 

*NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS *  

loubeedood- Hope your doing well!
Rafs - follow up booked after 1st IVF June 07 
Odette - following up after 2nd IVF- May/ June looking to have tx Barcelona 
yellowrose (Nicky)- follow up booked 17th July 1st IVF May/June - 
Jenine - Had follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF look to lower FSH level before next ICSI 
Soozalicious - 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Almay (katie)- review after 6th ICSI- done in Warsaw June 07 
Wannabemum07 (Caroline) - Follow up with consultant Oct after 2nd IVF Aug- looking to go again Oct/Nov 
Julie-Anne - Followup consultation 13th Sept after 3rd IVF Aug 

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step? 
Totyu - seen consultant to discuss starting IVF

*MUMMIES TO BE *  
Miela -  30th of May after ICSI  
Pooks -  18th of May 3rd IVF EDD is 25 January 08. 
EBW1969 (Jo) -  14th May EDD is 21 January 08. 
Bilba -  25th April 02.01.08  
Lisax -  10th of April - EDD?  
Britgirl-  (Naturally) Jan 07- due 27 Sept 2007   
RR-  18th March edd 27/11/07   
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007  
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD is 10/10/07 Twins    
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?  
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07 

*HH MUMMIES * 
Ants2 - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  going for 2nd baby Sept 2007 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 ^bluet


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi girls

We got back from Manila this afternoon at 1pm - struggling to stay awake now (arrgghhhhh jetlag!) but we had a fabulous holiday with my brother and family (who live there) and feel so much brighter and more positive about things.

Would you believe I had my 5th pg test to test my levels at HH the day before we left and my levels were STILL not back at 0 following my most recent miscarriage so need to return there tomorrow for what will hopefully be the last one (please God!!!!)

Just wanted to send a massive hug to Julie-Anne, I did think about you when we were away and wondered the outcome of your most recent cycle but try and remain positive, it is all a step in the right direction and you have to see the positive in it. Harder said than done I know............. but you'll get there, I feel it is just a matter of time.

BTW, has anyone else read "The Secret" So inspirational I felt! My great great friend who I trained with swears by it and when we met for lunch a few months back and I was telling him about our fertility situation, etc he suggested I read it and the next month I was PG. Who knows?? I know I'd try anything.

Sleep now....................... but love to all and loads of      to you all

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Lx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi all
Been thinking about you lots Julie, I hope you're coping and staying positive for next time.
Lots of PMA to you Poogie, I hope all's going well.
Good luck for your scan tomorrow Chris. I'm there for my test first thing, if you see a complete gibbering wreck staring blankly at a wall, that'll be me.
Well, I've no idea how I feel... I had AF pains Mon and Tues, nothing yesterday and a couple of twinges today. Apart from that nothing. Not at all tempted to do a pee stick, so scared of bad news! Oh well, I'll know for sure tomorrow...
Take care everyone
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sarah really rooting for you...!!!


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Morning all,

Sarah - thinking of you today .....      

I had my day 9 scan & blood done today really nice doctor who said I had 8 good sized follies... have to go back on Monday for day 12 scan & blood! (then hopefully EC Wednesday going on my dates for last time)

Take care all,

Luv Chris x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Chris- fab news on you follicles  

Sarah good luck!! I have high hopes you will change the recent fortunes of us Hammersmith girls    

Hope everyone has a great weekend

Julie xx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Sarah, Good Luck today     

Chris, Well done on those follies!! 

Have a good week-end everyone.


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry girls, bad news from me - BFN...
Knocked me sideways a bit this time, I wasn't expecting it to hurt so much. Still no sign of AF, the witch was just staying away to give me false hope.
Over to you Chris and Poogie, lots of PMA, we really need your BFPs.
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sarah I am so sorry honey xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Sarah     I'm so very sorry sweetie. I logged on convinced you would be celebrating and am shocked. Really really sorry and just want to give you a big hug. Were all for you and I hope you to will take lots of me time. Thinking of you over your Birthday which I appreciate make this so much harder     

Take care

Julie xx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

So sorry Sarah. Thinking of you    

Where has the HH luck gone


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you for your thoughts.
Just phoned to make my follow-up appointment - 20th September! I can't bear to wait that long...
Have any of you had your result call from a nurse before? All mine last time were from doctors (had lots of tests as took ages for hcg to go down to zero), but a nurse called today and didn't really seem to know what to say. It took her ages to say it was negative, she just kept umming and ahing. Silly thing to care about really but I'm down and every little thing is bothering me.
Also, I know it's really dumb, I just did a pee stick cuz it was staring at me in the bathroom and I wanted to get rid of it. Anyway, there's a feint line. How can there be any line at all with a negative?
Sorry, that was a bit of a ranty moan of a post. I'll feel more positive tomorrow.
Thanks again everyone.
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

I know what you mean about the wait mine is on the 13th and it feels forever away even though I need to go back for the blood test to confirm my beta is at 0. I tried yesterday to see if there had been any cancellations but none.

I have always been called by a Dr. Perhaps they are short staffed due to the long weekend. If you have doubts then I would call the doctors office and ask. Strange that you would get a faint line if it's a complete negative. Still having the reassurance of speaking to a Dr would be a good idea.

Thinking of you

Julie xx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sarah
So sorry to hear your news.  Take care.
Lots of love
Ali
x


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh Sarah I'm so sorry to hear your news, I am thinking of you and dh, take are of each other.   



Luv Chris x


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Sarah, I'm so sorry.   If you are in any doubt about the hpt, it would be worth calling the dr's office as Julie says.

Pooks xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Sarah - so sorry to hear you sad news, hope your ok?
Chris - Congratulations 8 good follicles sounds positive! the nurse who did my coordination told me they try to get 5?!

Natural cycle this month negative, so I should be in for my day 2 blood tests this weekend, looks like I will be starting on the 14th Sept FSH being on target !

Ok All have a great weekend,


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Sarah - really sorry to see your news. It is a horrid thing to have happen .Did the nurse give you a beta no? That might explain a faint line on a HPT as some of them measure 25 and they only count 50 as a positive  and I think anything under 30 they call a no. It is worth mentioning at the review that the nurse hadnt really got the  hang of breaking the news. 
Again so sorry
Betty


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello All

After two early mornings at HH, this weekend I am back with some Q's!

Have missed last month because of a lack of co-ordination appt availability, I have just got home to a call to say I have to miss this cycle because of FSH levels.

The doc said they should be around 10 and mines are 12, has anyone else experienced this (it was my b/day last week) so I feel really old now! 

More importantly any ideas on how I get the levels back?

Will also be asking Mr L what happens if this continues to be the case in future cycles....

Feeling very low - at the moment!
Tots


----------



## DEBS78 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya Ladies!

Just an update!

I had my appointment last week and the doctor has told me that we can have 3 free cycles, which i was shocked about cos we already have a daughter now through private IVF. So really chuffed about that and we are looking to start around Feb next year! 6 months waiting list is that all? I thought people had longer waiting lists than that!

Good luck to everyone! Don't give up!!!!!!!!!

Debs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Sarah I'm so sorry it wasn't a positive result for you.  

Love Caroline xx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Hammies!
I have been taking a bit of a break from FF (the BFN made me very   and a bit   &  so needed to kick back and get back my mojo!)
Recently I've started lurking again  - so thought I'd better come and say hello!  .

Sarah  - so sorry about the result and the poor way you were told. Re the HPT - if bleeding doesn't start in a couple of days I  know I'd be tempted to test again.

Debs  - amazing news about your 3 NHS cycles (I'm not jealous at all - honest)

Totyu - have you tried searching this site. Acu and diet are said to help.

Ali - looks like we may be cycle buddies (see below)

Hi to Pooks, EBW, Betty, Chris, Julie and everyone else posting or lurking.


I had a HH appointment today. We are going to do the Antagonist Protocol (Anyone shed any light on what to expect vs the day 21 protocol I had last time?)
Looks like we'll start late Sept.      

I'd appreciate any advice on cheapest place for the drugs and also - MrL is concerned the fact our embies stopped dividing could be a sign of poor egg quality for all my eggs.    - anyone else been told this as it is playing on my mind.

take care, love
Olly x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Julie , so sorry to hear it has not worked.  

Sarah, sorry about your result. thinking of you. 

Hello to everybody. 

I am back from France since yesterday and I had a wonderful time even if the sun was not always there ( better than England 's sun though!) . Did not want to come back. DH  and I were really able to relax. 
Back to reality very quickly with a non working boiler greeting us back   

I continue my agnus castus, much better cycle, also get progesterone side effects so must be working, cycles less painful and hopefully hormones improving. this is month 3 now and I am changing the dosage a bit. I won't be doing any IVF for at least another month. 

Hope everybody had a nice bank hols. 

Future Mummy


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Olly, good to see you back. I did the antagonist protocol on my las tx, you basically don't downreg so no buserelin! You go straight into stimming and take the antagonist (orgalutran) from d5 till the late night injection. In all it lasted 9 days of injections for me, although the length varies from woman to woman. Having done 2 tx's with LP, this one was the best as it was so short and so much less stressful.

Welcome back FM

Hi to everyone else.....

Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Whizzing by.....Olly, this cycle was antagonist for me too.  I stimmed I think for 11 days in all due to slow and lack of follies.  My first cycle my single embie didnt divide.  For this cycle I upped my protein intake (to 50g a day as a veggie) and also kept my liquid intake at 2l (including a pint of milk) dont know if that helped the quality at all.  Also DP ate healthily and lots of fruit and nuts.....As a result our 2 decent eggs made it as 2 nice embies to ET.  Hope that helps.

As for cost...Mr T indicated that Serono was best for what I was on (Gonal F and Orgalutran) and talking to people on here this seemed to be borne out....

Well gotta fly.  Work is really busy.  

xx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

sounds like the antagonist protocol works well! I'm giving it a go in 2 weeks.... eeekkk. Mountain of drugs have just arrived...oh joy.

hi to everyone - hope all ok

Fergali


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Just whizzing by as at work and will do a proper post later. I was supposed to go on Tuesday and have a Beta test to confirm the beta was at 0. Obviously having had AF I know its is and could not be bothered going plus its a bit upsetting to go. Do you think I have to do it or not? My follow up is not until the 13th,

Thanks

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Julie Anne,  I think you need to go to HH  in next few days as by law HH is obliged to get a confirmation of treatment result.It is difficult and there is a feeling of time wasting ( at least this is how I felt) to go back there , but they would not let you have another treatment at HH before getting the confirmation. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I forgot to say that , even though I did not feel like going back to HH for my last blood test as I knew it was over, when I did it and got the call saying it was 0, I think emotionally it helped me  a bit moving forward  . 
Future Mummy


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Evening All,

Just popping on quickly to let you all know how I got on today!

I got 5 eggs today, will call to see how they went through the night, I couldn't bear just waiting for them to call! All going well back in on Friday for ET....

I know this sounds really silly and I am blessed to have 5 eggs but does anyone know why last time I had 10 eggs and this time 5? I just really started stressing earlier as last time after 10 eggs 6 fertilised?? 

Sorry about the me me me mail - I will be on tomorrow for personals

Luv Chris x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

FM- thanks- it is a pain and I don't feel much like going but will go Friday. I've got some agnus catus from a herbalist but he wants me to take dong quae (yuck) as well so I'm thinking about it. You seem very impressed  

Chris- fab news hun. Sending lots of fertilising and dividing vibes and hope you have some lovely embies tomorrow. Sorry your disappointed but as they say it just takes one    

fergali- I've 2 antagonist cycles and they go so quickly. Goodluck    

olly- ditto massive good luck too    

Sarah- been thinking about you hun    

Debs- wow you must be thrilled. I'm green with envy  I'm obviously living in the wrong place with my one paid for cycle which was like trying to get blood from a stone. Good luck!

tots- oh you poop thing   I really hope your fsh levels get down and you can get underway asap   

Cat- hope your well.Have you had any progress with the immunity tests?

Caroline- hope your well 

Hi to everyone I've missed. Sending lots of positive vibes to those about to start tx or doing it and also to the hammie mummies to be 

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Chris, 5 eggs is a fab result. Women respond differently every month to any stimulation of ovaries. When on an IVF program , the sonographer once told me some women produce quite a lot of eggs and have only some of them that are good to fertilise and others are responding less but the fertilisation rate is very good. So at the end of the day what is important is how many good ones are there. Remember , it takes only one! 

Julie, I have heard before about taking agnus castus and dong quai together. If the herbalist thinks it will work even better then that sounds like a good idea, you can always stop after one month. I only take agnus castus alone because I am not followed by any herbalist, so I would not know for sure which supplement herbs to take with it . It then becomes very specialised. However agnus castus seems to be an herb used for many reasons. 
Also Daniel Elliot does suggests dong quai too. I tried it, but it did not have have much effect for me. If I remember well it is supposed to boost the womb activity, and makes periods more regular by boosting blood supply to the womb ( I think) . It may be the wonder herb for you and with agnus castus you can't really go wrong. 
The only thing I experienced with agnus castus is the same side effects than a boost of progesterone  and I got a bloated stomach during the second part of cycle and I have to watch what I am eating so that my digestion is easier. However this month I have lowered the dosage a bit and stopped a day after ovulation ( like I have read on some websites , where some users seem to prefer such a dosage) . Most herbalists say that it should be taken non stop .
So I am testing various  dosages and next month will decide which one is better for me. 
Even if it does not give me the BFP I am dreaming of, I think it can only help in terms of hormones and  therefore maybe a good preparation before next treament. I will stop at least 2 weeks before any IVf treatment though. 
If you have ay questions at any time you can always pm me. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

FM- I will pm you if I have any questions. The herbalist wanted me to buy the agnus catus as a tincture but apparently it tastes even worse than the dong quae so I've  opted for it in capsules. He said they are not as strong and to double the dose for the 1st month. Now I'm imagining the bloated tummy I would get     Already bad enough post IVF


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie-Anne, the tincture is much better. I buy mine from a brand called A Vogel made by bioforce. It tastes not too bad ( especially compared to Dong quai tincture), but if you mix it with pink grapefruit juice you won't taste it at all. 
Tincture is supposed to be also better quality and the brand I chose was recommended.
Future Mummy


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Morning All,

I just wanted to say I'm sorry if I came across that I was disappointed with my 5 eggs yesterday, I really wasn't I just thought (naively) that I would proberly get the same amount of eggs as last time.... then I was thinking was it something I had done or hadn't done - my mind was just running away with me. 
I am really happy and blessed to get my 5 eggs and I'm keeping everything crossed that they fertilise.

Debs - good luck x

Sarah - still thinking about you hun x

Fergali - Good luck with your antagonist cycle x

Julie & Futuremummy thankyou for you support and advise x

Luv Chris x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Chris- hope you have good news re fertilization and have some good embies to put  back        Good luck for your ET!

Went to HH this morning for blood test to confirm beta at o and it was a zoo. So busy. Noticed the Dr you mentioned FM and had to smile as thought of you. Anna had incredible high heals on again too. How do they do it. I can turn an ankle in flats!

Have decided to hold fire on agnus catus and Dong quai until next af. I just want it to help regulate my cycle which is a pain being so erratic from 31-46 days in length. Anyone with long lateral phase like me wonder if having  long cycles means the womb lining is so old it is deteriorating and could be a factor in no implantation? Or is that a bizzar thought?

Have a good weekend all. I'm off to the Sugar Reef club for dinner then seeing a show called the 39 steps at the theatre so looking forward to it   Anyone seen it?

Julie x


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Just popped in to wish everyone a lovely weekend.



love Olly xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Fell outside Selfriges yesterday and twisted a muscle around knee so started by the knee and now hurts back and neck and did not sleep at all. I can't believe this! after wonderful holidays, all relax and now this , it will take at least 2 weeks to calm down. I can't walk properly , and I feel like I have been under a lorry or a laundry press. 

Anyway, nothing broken but very painful. I am all twisted !

Julie Anne, was it dr "never smiles" or "beautiful eyes"? 

Have all a good week end!

Future Mummy!


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Julie-Anne - never seen the play but have heard of the book as actually grew up literally just up the road from the 39 steps from the book (they go down to the beach), so think of me when you're watching the play (I really ought to read the book)!!  

Emma


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thought I would post to bump us up.

   Very quiet here this week  

Poogie and Chris how are you doing? Chris     

Good luck to anyone else who is starting or has started tx at HH too  

Sitting here with a numb behind after riding my bike to and from work due to the tube strike.You would think with all the ivf induced padding it would not be sore   

Have a good week all

Julie


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let Siheilwli or I know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 5th September 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Poogie - Started Stimming for IVF on the 30th of August. Scan on the 7th 

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
Chrisx- On 2ww for 2nd ICSI cycle started testing 12th Sept  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
Carrie P - Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) August/September? 
Fergali- starting stimming for short protcol Approx 15th Sept- 2ndIVF- 
Wendywoo- trying for 2nd Hammie baby starting Sept 07- 
Totyu- Starting 1st IVF after 3 IUI's September- 
Future Mummy - Starting 3rd IVF cycle (long) sept coordination 2nd Aug- 
alim7482 (Ali)- Coordination appointment Sept, Starting 1st IVF Sep/Oct- 
Olly - Good Luck Everyone - going for 2nd IVF short Antagonist Protocol sept/Oct  
Doodlebug - consultation 1st Aug for ICSI - Do you have a  
Odette - going for 3rd IVF- soon at IVI Barcelona 
siheilwli - Going for 2nd NHS IVF Oct 07 after 1st private 
Jameson - Looking to do 2nd cycle of ICSI around Dec/Jan 

*NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS *  
loubeedood- Following up. Hope your doing well!
Wannabemum07 (Caroline) - Follow up with consultant Oct after 2nd IVF Aug- looking to go again Oct/Nov 
Julie-Anne - Follow up consultation 13th Sept after 3rd IVF Aug 
sarah2007- Going for follow up consultation after ICSI Aug- 

*LAST UPDATES OF LADIES WHO HAVE BEEN TAKING A BREAK FROM POSTING AND WHO WE WOULD LOVE TO HEAR FROM! *   
Rafs - Was following up after 1st IVF June 07. How are you getting on? 
Lobs - How are you getting on?
Soozalicious - How are you getting on?
Jenine - Had follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF look to lower FSH level before next ICSI 
yellowrose (Nicky)- (last update) follow up booked 17th July 1st IVF May/June - Hopeyour doing well and having success re NHS funding!
Sarah13- (last update) was looking to start 4th IVF July/August?- 
Mrsb2b - was due to start 2nd IVF cycle Aug - How are you getting on?
Ozzie - (last update) waiting for referral.How are you getting on?
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy.How are you getting on?
Rachael - next step?How are you getting on?
Here's Hoping - How are you getting on?
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next.How are you getting on?
CharlieT -How are you getting on? 
Almay (katie)- review after 6th ICSI- done in Warsaw June 07  How are you getting on?

*MUMMIES TO BE *  
Angie -  July from TTC naturally after 1st IVF due April 08 
Miela -  30th of May after ICSI  
Pooks -  18th of May 3rd IVF EDD is 25 January 08. 
EBW1969 (Jo) -  14th May EDD is 21 January 08.  
Bilba -  25th April 02.01.08  
Lisax -  10th of April - EDD?  
Britgirl-  (Naturally) Jan 07- due 27 Sept 2007   
RR-  18th March edd 27/11/07   
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007  
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD is 10/10/07 Twins    
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?  
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07 

*HH MUMMIES * 
Ants2 - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  going for 2nd baby Sept 2007 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to L born 10/03 . Zac born 20 October 06 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hiya Girls,
Thought i just pop in quickly see how ur all doing (for u who knows me)
Juilie-Anne see u have just updated the hall of fame, but i am glad to say u can alter mine.
IAM PREGNANT AWWWWWWW        
Just found out yesterday still in shock i think still cannot believe it and it was all natural!!!
Iam 6wks gone and due around the 25 April, just cannotwait for my 1st scan now.
Well take it easy Ladies.
Chat soon
Love Angie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Morning all,

Ang1e that is fantastic news, so happy for you! x

Poogie how are you?

Julie hope your numb bum is better I think you done really well I would of just had to take the day off, I don't think I would of had the energy to bike into work.....  

Future Mummy hope your starting to feel better x

I had 2 lovely embies put back, they really shocked us as when we went into discuss them with Anna they were at stage 3 cell and 2 cell and when we went up for transfer they had both gone to 4 cells..... how fantastic     my test date is 12th Sept so all is crossed!    

Hope everyone else is well!

Luv Chris x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi all

Great news angie  

Cant stop as dp needs computer, hes working from home today so we can go to the scan.

Hope to catch you all later


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Chris & EBW1969.

Chris thats g8 news about ur embies all fingers crossed for ur test date  

Angie xxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

wow angle that is amazing news!!!!!!!   You must be over the moon.

Chris- fab news and good luck

I will up date the list now


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Angie, that is wonderful news!!!! Well done.   

EBW, good luck at the scan, it will be great to see bubs again!

Chris, Sending you sticky vibes for the 2ww        

Julie, thanks for the list, hope you are doing ok.

Pooks xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Angie, this is fabulous!!! oh my god , after all the problems you had with cysts and your doc who was thinking of removing left ovary!  It shows that docs don't always know much when it comes to pregnancy! You did so well! congratulations to you and your DH    You are going to be a mummy in less that 8 months!! enjoy those 8 months 

Chris, congratulations on your little embies! that is excellent news! now make sure you rest !    for the next 2ww

I am slowly getting better. The osteopath has made my knee better so I can walk and sleep, but the muscular strain is such that my upper back and neck are still painful and it will take another week. My knee is still well swollen though and scratched so I look like a schoolgirl ( I always had scratched knees when I was a kid as I was running all the time at school and playing in trees ). Right now I look no different  
Julie Anne, I went to see Daniel yesterday and he advised me to take some don quai (during period only) on top of Agnus castus and only the tincture. So I have just started the wonderful juice in the morning: grapefruit, dong quai and agnus castus . It certainly wakes me up   
I hope you enjoyed your show this week end. 

Hi to everybody else,

Future Mummy


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Yes very quiet on this board.... i hope to start stimming on Saturday.... come on AF!!!!

Hi to everyone - hope all are OK. 

Hurray tube strike is over!


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi All,

Not been on for ages to write anything but had to come on today to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!  To Angie.....I am sooo pleased for you hun, specially after all the issues you have been through...keep me posted, I will reply to your PM.  Must be accupunture that worked for you!!

Julie Anne - Hiya, so sorry to ready about your last cycle, keep positive for the next one.  Just to update you on the Hall of Fame...I am looking to try a 2nd cycle of ICSI around December Jan, still working on the new job and seeing how things go...

Good luck to all the other girls - lets hope there is some good news to follow

Be back soon
Angie
xx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Ooops - too slow posting - there is lots of excitement happening!!!

congrats Angie


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Firstly - big congrats to Angie!!!!

Secondly- Just to update you Julie, I have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes and it looks like I will be put on insulin. If this is the case then they will induce me at 38 weeks (3rd Oct), am having appt with diabetic clinic tomorrow so can then let you know for sure!! On the up side, placenta has moved up so no need for c-section.

Future Mummy - I had a fall the other day at the hospital. I turned my ankle somehow and it was sooo painful. I was right next to a bench luckily so could manage to get to that to sit down, but not one person stopped to help or ask if I was ok!! Got sent up to have a tracing of babies heart which was fine, thank goodness.

Take care all

Emma


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Emma- oh glad to hear the baby is fine after your fall. I'm sure the gestational diabetes is a concern for you but at least they will be taking good care of you. And you thought you  were done with the injections! Thinking of you.

Jameson- great to hear from you. We might be cycling togeather as I'm now thinking Jan time as HH is closed over Christmas.

FM- glad your getting better. Your breakfast drink sounds revolting    You are not selling it to me 

Fergali- come on af for Sat


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Smiley, my lord, I can't believe nobody bothered to stop to help you . What is wrong with people?. And in an hospital! where were the nurses?
Thank god you and the baby are ok. 
Good news about no c section , not long to go now until little one makes an appearance!
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

Just managed to get on here while dp having a bath....

Smileylogo---people are just ignorant.  Despite me asking for a seat on the train yesterday noone got up in one side of the carriage..  But what you experienced there is no call for that at all... 

Just to let you know scan was fine.  Beanie is measuring a day behind....I am guessing this is still ok?!  She didnt seem worried.  She did kind of let it slip about the sex though.

Julie-Anne Im trying to redress the flavour balance of HH babies here.  Please add me as a


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

EBW, Great news! I'm still trying to persuade my DH to find out the sex. I'm dying to know!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, oh my god , a girl! we were having more boys than girls so let's change the trend here. Wonderful news that eveything was fine at scan.
Future mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh EBW- Fab news hun   I will update it on the Hall of Fame now!


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Girls for ur post`s means a lot to me.
I know im still in shock it is a v.strange feeling, like u say with all those problems i had and they did say it may never happen it feels really strange. I want to drive to a big cliff/hill and scream it all out.
Did go back to work 2day had a couple days of holiday, but already at home the lovely mornin sickness had kicked in and its drivin me nuts   i know bit of a light weight but my god i do feel rough.
Take it easy.
Chat soon Angie xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry Julie-Anne forgot to say EDD is now 22 Jan.

Thanks


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Hammies

Hi Julie-Anne - how are you doing these days?

EBW - great news you are having a girl how lovely I have noticed lots of people having boys at HH!  So congrats to you!!!   

Hi Chris - thanks for asking after me.  I am doing ok actually.  I seem to have waited so so long for this cycle and now its here its flying by I can't believe it.  I am on day 8 today of Stimms and doing fine really.  Just tiredness, occasional mood swing (but nothing new there!) and struggling to concentrate.  Trying to things slow and relax more but its hard.  Still working at the moment but finishing next week fingers crossed I get to EC and ET. How are you doing, have you found the 2ww hard?  I see you test next Weds, next Thurs is my wedding anniversary and I will miss out on a nice meal and champers never mind though its well worth it!!!! Sending you loads of     

Hi Angie - BIG CONGRATULATIONS to you on your BFP!

Hi Fergali hope your AF comes soon!  PS. meant to thank you for the info on the Gonal F pen.  I told DH to put it back in the fridge but he said no let's leave it we wont' use and and when I took to HH they said we should have kept it in the fridge - men - they know best!! I had to have 3 GonalF injections yesterday using up all the pens it was not nice!!!

Hi to everyone else. Have a lovely weekend!

Poogie xx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi All

EBW - a little girl - brilliant, you must be sooo happy. 

Emma - hope you're OK today - what a nightmare.

Poogie - glad the stimms going OK - i'm going to be starting stimming tomorrow (and fiddling around with the Gonal F pen). Can't wait to start now... and finish....

good wishes and luck to all

Fergali


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi All,

EBW - Fantastic news a little girl     

Emma - what a mare, take care of yourself & baby x

Fergali - Good luck tomorrow x

Poogie - Glad the stimms are going ok...... it will really fly! The 2ww has not been so bad as I have had so much to put my mind too. I had a wedding at the weekend, then my D/H grandads funeral then we have another wedding this Saturday..... and in between all this we have been packing as we are moving the end of Sept.... so I have had my mind else where which is a good thing really as the last 2ww was horrible!

Anyway have still got everything crossed    

Luv Chris x


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Forgot to say hi - glad you're getting along ok, the wait is the worst, and much better if you can keep busy.

Good luck & stay positive    
Fergali


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

Bumping us up to page 1.

EBW - yey a girl!

Angie - wow - yet another natural miracle to add to my growing list! 

Poogie/Chris - best wishes for your cycles.

Emma - it amazed me how unsympathetic people are to pregnant women.

Julie-Anne - hey there. If you want to even up the scores you could put L down on the Hall of Fame as a girl born October 03 (me trying to preserve a bit of anonymity there!).

DH away at the Italian Grand Prix so able to FF to my heart's content...
Love
Bettyx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Betty- added your dd to increase the odds for the girls on the hall of fame. Looks like we have a few more coming soon  

Chrisx- hope your surviving the 2ww and will be celebrating a BFP soon   

Poogie- hope todays scan went well   

Fergali- hope af arrives and you can get going 

Hope everyone has a good weekend. I'm having to watch the rugby with dh or be a rugby widow. So life's on hold for the next few weeks.

Julie x


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi All,

Chris - hope you're OK, only a couple more days now   

I'm now on day 2 of Gonal-F, headaches are here - boo. Water water water for me!

Rugby & footie on today - both at the same time - least it gets them over with!!!

good luck to everyone!
Fergali


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Julie Anne, same boat as you regarding rugby. 
I am enjoying watching the muscles of those men though. Oh god is it the agnus castus again?    
Saw the war dance of the All Blacks today.I would not like to argue with those guys  
Have a fun week end all!
Future Mummy


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Yup - we are a rugby household too!!!Mind you I sometimes get into it - especially if Johnnie is playing!! (not today    )  Before the rugby we had cricket!!!!! So I went and cleaned out the fishtank, just calling dh to carry the water for me, and now he's gone to make a cup of tea    
Emma


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Smiley, I am glad you have DH well trained.  
My husband likes cricket too as he is Australian. I must confess I quite enjoy the rugby world cup, and the fact it is in France I would love the French team to do a bit better than the appalling game they played on Friday. 
The Australian played well of course but those NZ all blacks were , I think, the most brilliant attackers, yesterday. 
Have a nice day all , we are going to the park today , the weather is too good to miss.
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

FM- watched Aussie yesterday and Emma- Johnnie  

I think there are more better looking rugby players these days to watch than 15-20 years ago so easier to watch    

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend

Julie x


----------



## candistar1 (Apr 26, 2007)

hi everyone, i didnt realise there was a thread for hammersmith hospital. ive just started treatment there for ivf and icsi. hope all well with everyone. i havent read the comments properly yet so excuse me if my question has already been answered. has anyone had any good news on the pregnancy front yet. xxx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi All - Just poppped in to see how you are all doing. I'm just waiting and hanging about 'til my next IVF starts late Sept.

WELCOME CANDISTAR! This is a lovely supportive thread - feel free to ask ANY questions  - there is bags of experience on here and quite alot of success stories too!

GOOD LUCK! 
Ollyx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Candistar - I am one of the lucky ones! There are quite a few of us on here. As Olly has said, feel free to ask any question at all, I found this thread invaluable whilst I was going through treatment, especially the dreaded 2ww!!
Take care all

Emma


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Candistar

Great to have another Hammersmith girl on board and good luck with your treatment. We have a hall of fame with a list of everyone who posts here, where they are in treatment and those with a BFP on page 11.

If you let me know where you are at with your IVF/ICSI I will add you to the list and Good luck    

Julie x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Candistar, welcome! 

Julie anne, I can only agree with the spectacle that those rugby men are giving us. 
As the rugby cup is in France , a few magazines , have been photographing the French team before the game , with not too many clothes on. And those magazines, although not the most brainy ones, are I would say the equivalent of celebrity mag here. Nothing chocking, but in everyhairdresser salon in France. When I was at waterloo station the other day where they have all the usual French mags, I had to look and even bought one. Told DH he could improve his French that way too by reading celebrity magazines.   He did not think it was funny    I bet that most French women have a copy.
Julie Anne , I believe that many more women are watching the games than usual! 
 
I have decided not to have the IVF in sept but wait another month. 
I have a question , as herbs are not supposed to be taken during and just before IVF, is it ok to have it up to 2 weeks before or is it better to do a cycle without it first?
I thought that Agnus castus might do the trick but apparently it has just made my period better and my cycle longer with better progesterone levels, which in itself is a good result. Oh well , here I come Hammersmith hospital. I guess 6 months since last IVF will have been a good break anyway for my ovaries. I am waiting on a FSH result , prescription given by my GP after I requested it. I am a bit nervous about the result. Dr Lavery said I did not need it, but I am nearly 41 ( on the 14th!) and I haven't had one in a year. Surely, it is better to know the levels before going for another IVF. I was a bit surprised that HH did not request it.Did you get told to have one done after the first IVf , anyone?  Anyway, should have result this week . Hopefully it will be fine. What do  you consider as a good level. On the internet, the levels that are acceptable vary so much. A year ago I had a very good one, if I can remember it was about 9. I hope it is not going to be too big this time, otherwise is there any point to have IVF? 
Another thing is I know the levels vary, but in a way how can they if it means your ovarian reserve, it should always be constant or getting worse. How can it get better? It may sounds a silly question but I have seen posts on FF saying it can decrease wich means it gets better. Does anybody knows?
Have a fab week all,
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by to welcome candistar!

Hope everyone is ok today I have tons of work to do so best get working


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well and had a good weekend  

I had my sister's hen weekend in Brighton this weekend and it was lovely to get away from it.  HAd a fab weekend even though it was without alcohol!!!   

Anyway just wanted to update you bad news for me at the moment.  Scan on Friday didn't got well.  Just 3 follies one side and they are small.  Scan again today 3 follies on one side still and one is 20 the others under 15.  Am so disappointed and upset.  Am waiting for the blood test results and to hear whether my cycle will be abandoned.  Its so hard to not even get to EC and ET stage, but I guess it wasn't meant to be.

I am wondering has any experienced this and then go on to have another cycle and then responded better on that cycle.  My DH and I are considering another cycle but not sure what to do at the moment as we are both a bit upset.  

Anyway that's me will update you Weds as I will know this afternoon whether I need to continue stimming till Weds or whether they abandon today.

Hi Candistar good luck with your tx.

Hi Chris hope your ok.

Hi Fergali - hope you are finding the stimms ok. 

Hi to everyone else and sending you all lots of love.    

Love Poogie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Poogie

Sorry your follies arent responding well.  I have had mixed results with my stimming. This time I stimmed for 11d at which point I think I had a 22 and a 20 and a 14.  I ended up with 3 eggs (one was rubbish), 2 of which turned into transferrable embies and one was wriggling at her 20w+2 scan last week.  There is hope therefore with few follies. I am sending you lots of         and hoping that things work out for you whether this cycle or the next. xx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi Poogie,

Sorry to hear your news. Hope things work out for you and sending you positive thoughts    

Chris - how are you doing?

Welcome to Candistar!

Good luck to everyone.
Fergali


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Poogie, according to ultrasonographer at HH , women who have few eggs have often those eggs who fertilise, while women who have many don't always have all their eggs fertilised. What is important is the fertilisation rate and quality. even with one egg only, and I am sure that HH will do it unless there is a contra indication ( maybe worth insisting?). Why are they looking at your blood test? Nowadays you even have what they call natural IVf at some private clinics when they don't stimmulate , so you have EC and ET with just one egg. 
All is not lost yet. Also from what you are saying there are 3 eggs. they can grow a lot in one day ! sending you lots of   
Future Mummy


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Poogie sending you lot's of      - hope things work out for you x

As for me it's all over.........     my AF has come today as it did last time, we are just so devastated, we were so positive this time! I hate the thought of having to still go and do the blood test on Wednesday!

Luv Chris x


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi chris

so sorry to hear your news . blood test is a total bummer... someone wished me good luck when i was there for my blood test last time (when i knew it would be negative, as had AF 4 days previously) nearly broke down... just looked at the floor and wished ground would swallow me...

Take some time for yourself, 
Fergali


----------



## Mrsb2b (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello all, just popping in with an update, nothing exciting to report though I'm afraid! Just been through 2nd IVF cycle. Actually went better than the 1st and ended up with a low hcg of 31, but with great timing as ever, AF arrived the day after so didn't have to wonder anymore!   Had a second bt to confirm all back to 0 so will go for a 3rd attempt with our frozen embies this time.   Review appt booked for beginning of Oct, so hopefully not too long until next go. It was good to know that 'something' happened in there but still disappointing that it didn't go any further. Here we go again!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Chris- so very sorry hun     It's horrible to bleed before testing. 

Poogie- oh hun how stressfull for you. I sincerely hope you can continue as using ebw as an example it's quality not quantity.    

Mrsb2b- So sorry to hear about your IVF- I too had a bio chemical with a beta of 30 and know how you feel when you get so close   

I too can completely relate to the being told good luck when you've already started bleeding at the blood test and feeling like it's either look at the floor or burst into tears. Worse even is being told good luck after have a blood test to make sure the bet is at 0  

Hope everyone is well

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Chris , I am sorry you started bleeding. It often happens when there is a BFN that indeed the AF starts just before .It is hard 

Mrs B2b, I am sorry about your BFN. I have a frozen account too at HH  , and when I last spoke to the embriologist , she said that some women don't get a BFP with stimmulating treatment, but when they start the frozen cycle they get a BFP. Apparently they have noticed it on a few occasions, and she said that maybe , for some women ,  having less drugs is what makes a difference, After my next and probably last IVf , if it does not work I will definetely try the frozen cycle. 
Besides HH is very good at freezing and they have good results. 
The biochemical is hard to bear indeed , my last IVf I had a result of 16, then 9 then 40 then 12 then 6 then 0.I went so many times to get that blood test and continuing the gestone injections for a week because of the result increasing again  I was completely out of it by the end of the treatment. It was a suspected ectopic, they were even concerned ( so I was very stressed) and then I was bleeding like niagara falls , it was a relief to get my last blood test to show a 0. I guess this is why I am scared like **** about doing another treatment even though I want too. I am not sure I am making any sense? 
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just whizzing by to say I was sorry to read your news Chris and Mrs B2b.  Thinking of you


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
just wanted to rejoin this thread. I go for pregnancy blood test at HH tomorrow, but started bleeding today   feeling very low and DP had a few secret tears this morning. He's gone in to work, but I just couldn't bare it, so I'm sitting hear desperately trying to find more information on bleeding during 2WW, although I've read practically every thread. Bleeding today is more than spotting so I think its all over. Preparing myself for bad news tomorrow  .

Has anyone tried the free counselling at HH? I think it will help but I think DP is not so sure about it. Also not sure if I am supposed to call the hospital to tell them I started bleeding, or just to show up for the blood test and tell them then?

Kerry x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Kerry, sorry about your bleeding, you still have chances as some women do actually bleed during pregnancy and the 2WW is when implantation happens when light bleeding may occur. HH won't be able to do much until tomorrow, but they may explain the different possibilities why you are bleeding, so if you want explanations then you should call. Also you may feel better talking about it with a Doc. 
I never tried the councelling ,but I heard they are good. 
It is hard when the bleeding starts as we are already so stressed and tired, I know, I am sending you lots of    
Future Mummy


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Kerry so hear to hear your news. It really is devastating when you start to bleed before the end of the 2ww but you never know, most people know a story where someone bled but things still came good. It can happen. I had 1x counselling session and I did find it helpful although I just boo'd   from start to finish!! 

I am not sure I can lay claim to this thread anymore as DH and I have now had our 1st appt at the ARGC. After 3 unsuccessful IVF's @ HH we felt a change was as good as a rest. We thought it was brilliant and very encouraging. Testing for next 6 weeks and then we'll embark on next round of IVF. A lot of the tests we can get on the NHS as I've had 3 consecutive miscarriages so that is good.

Sorry to hear your news Chris. My thoughts are with you  

Take care everyone

Lx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

kerry at least two of our current pg ladies on this thread had bleeding during their first tri and I know one of them bled before the BFP and long into the first few weeks.  Please hang in there.  Sending you


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

I keep popping in every now and then to see how people are doing! 

Loubeedood - Good luck at the ARRC.

Kerry - I had one session of counselling during the middle of a cycle as I was travelling back to Germany at the end and needed to have an outlet as was convinced it would not work. DH and I found the session useful in a number of ways - i think it just helps to talk about your feelings and DH / I learned more about what we were both feeling. I cried but that was to be expected for me! I hope that tomorrow is ok for you both. X

Pregnancy news - do not read if you do not want to:

I am still struggling on and have a scan tomorrow so will find out more about likely EDD. Carrying two is hard work and i have been constantly fearing that things will go wrong all the way through. I am pleased to have got this far though. Will let you know of news when it happens!

Take care all and good luck to those in a cycle. 
X


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are doing well ! I am back after a few months thinking. I have taken a follow up appointment with Mr Lavery for 2nd October and I would like to go for donor insemination. However the donor will be one of my freinds- has anyone done that before ?

What are the rights and responsibilities for the donor in this situation ?

I have tried to keep up to date with what's going on on this thread and I am glad to see some of you back too.

Sara xx


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Shame I don't have good news for everyone, but sadly it was a   for me.

Wishing everyone else lots of   and    

Kerry x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

kerry, I am really sorry.  

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Kerry -so sorry sweetie     It sucks to bleed early. Thinking of you.

FM- lovely the new look picture  

Sara- good luck for your follow up in Oct.  Sorry I don't know much about the donor situation- good luck.

Midlands lass- great to hearfrom you and that your doing so well.  

loubeedood - good luck at ARGC. Are you doing a monitored cycle now?

Hi to everyone else and Thalia good luck for the arrival with your baby

Julie xx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Kerry  

Julie-Anne: No we are not doing a cycle yet, just tests galore! They seem to think my problem is in implantation as opposed to anything else as I've now miscarried 3x consecutively.

Have a great day everyone

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

((kerry)) so sorry hon.

Sara WB hope you are ok.  Dont know anything about the Donor situation but I am sure there is a thread on here somewhere re this subject (or you could create one) or you could try "ask a lawyer"


Midlands lass great to see you


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Morning All,

Kerry so sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself. xx

Sorry I didn't post yesterday.... but we were both in total shock!

I got a     

Yesterday the doctor rang me and told me it was positive.... I told her she must be mistaken and could she please check again.... I gave her my hospital number again and she said it was positive... my level was 142 (which I think it good?)
But later in the evening I had a bleed of red blood which was like as much as tea spoons,(sorry) but it was to late to ring HH so DH looked but on the net and found that it was quite commom for this to happen. This morning I rang HH and spoke to a doctor who said as long as it was not heavier than a period it will be fine lots of women have this? but if it gets more than a period that I should contact a&e.... 

I am so scared to be happy and so scared to be scared.... does anyone know anyone who this has happened too and worked out fine?? or is there anything I should be doing apart from taking it easy?

Luv Chris x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Chris

Well well well!!! 

I can tell you (and I am sure they wont mind me saying this) that both Miela and Pooks had bleeding quite a lot in their first tri, I am pretty sure Miela did at the point you are.  I had a small brown bleed at 11w+6 but theirs was a lot more obvious.... Miela doesnt post much but I can see if I can get her to respond by texting her for you if that will help.  Alternatively post/check on peer support for other stories!


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to quickly say thanks again for you kind words and  , I'm coping ok, but a bit tearful now and again, it comes in waves. But this was only my first cycle, so we can try again.

Chris -   on your  , it's reassuring to hear good news. My sister has PCOS quite severly and since coming of the CP she hardly had any MC's. So when she felt sick after not having an MC for 6 months, she thought she might be PG, but then got her MC, so did not do a PG test. Well it turned out that when she started bleeding she was actually 3 months pregnant. My niece Kendra is 7 years old now. Hope this reassures you about bleeding during PG. Best wishes and lots of   

Kerryx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Chris, I am a bleeder too!!

I bled from implantation with Alec, generally pink spotting but accompanied by I think 3 large heavy red bleeds with small clots, all within the first 3 weeks of the pregnancy. The spotting then continued on to the 12w scan. There was no real explanation for it, just a little bit of the lining coming away. I also had a 2nd embie that implanted but didnt take off so it may have been causing a bit of bleeding too.

I dont know if it really made a difference but I got my GP to give me Gestone which I took up until 12w and I had 2 months off work to rest. 

Anyway, congratulations on your pregnancy, mum!!


Helen


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Kerry, I'm so sorry to read your news  

Chris, Congrats! EBW is right, i bled from 6 weeks (not quite as early as you) but had red blood on and off right up to 12weeks. 

Hi to everyone, got to dash as i've been working alot this week and am soooo tired so off to bed. 

Pooks xx


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Hammies

Kerry - sorry to hear your news.  xxxx

Chris - that's great news on your      xxxx

Loubeedoo - good luck at ARGC - we went there in jan for a monitoring cycle and it was so mad as it was busy but they get good results!!!  

Quick update on my small follies - I had a scan/bloods yesterday and found out they had grown to 26 17 17 and was told they looked good and I am having EC tomorrow at 7am! I can't believe it I really thought they would be telling me that my cycle would be cancelled yesterday. I am so pleased. I am off work now for 2 weeks and am so relieved to have got this far and to finish work now as my boss was starting to cause problems and that was stressing me out yesterday after such good news I could have   him - luckily he was out of the office!!

Hello to everyone else.

Love Poogie xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY poogie!!!


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Poogie, thats really great news on your follies, sending you lots of         for tomorrow x

Thank you so much for all your comments and info on the bleeding, I really apprate it!

I'm still pinching myself can't believe it....  

Luv Chris x


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Please can someone blow my bubbles to end in a 7............... x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

there you go, how's that


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Jo xx


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi everyone- hope you don't mind me joining you..  I had my first appointment at HH yest.. am now officially on list! They told me the wait list at mo is approx six months.. which I know isn't long in NHS terms.. but just wondered how long you guys waited for... just can't wait to start....

   to you all...

Take care

Nicki
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Chris that is fabulous news     I do hope it is just implantation bleeding and you have a healthy 9mw    

poogie- wow great news  hun. Good luck for your ec   

Nicki- welcome   My wait was 11.5 months so I did a private 1st for sanity's sake. I know the wait is a killer. 

Helen- photo of Alec is so cute!

Kerry- thinking of you   

I had my follow up today. Same spiel that having another chemical pregnancy is a good sign- does not feel much like it. I'm having some level 1 misscarriage blood tests done via my gp and then going back to see him. At the moment he would not change a thing with my treatment and keep it the same at the last two. So hard to know whats best but will get these tests done 1st. My gp is open to referring me to the recurrent miscarriage clinic at st Marys if I really want but I will see what the level one tests come back with 1st. 

Hi to everyone I've missed

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nicky, welcome!

Julie Anne, what are the tests you are getting via your GP if you don't mind me asking? 
How are you doing with the herbs?
I had a smiley face this morning with my ovulation kit, so I know that I am ovulating tomorrow, day 15 which is a better result than I used to have before the herbs.I also felt that with the Dong quai tincture that Daniel gave me , I had a slightly longer period with thinner blood and less clots , a bit like if taking aspirin, and like if it was helping getting rid of the old lining completely.

I am off to celebrate this evening my birthday with DH who has organised everything and I got my "itinerary" this morning. First drinks at the luxury Meridien hotel then dinner at an Indian restaurant nearby which apparently is supposed to be the best Indian food restaurant in London with a celebrity chef. 
I got my favorite Caribbean flowers and a beautiful card yesterday and even had some champagne at home with DH while watching the latest DVD of the series Spooks. God I felt spoilt!
Have a wonderful week end girls, I certainly will. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all

Nicky - I was also referred to HH via the NHS.  I think the length of the wait can vary depending which PCT has referred you.  I am with Camden PCT and it took only 5 months between being referred and going to the first co-ordination appointment yesterday, so I'm one of the lucky ones.  We had been told when we first got in touch with HH that it might be a 7 or 8 month wait, so I was really surprised when the letter came through so quickly.

Chris - big congrats on your BFP.  Stories like that really make me want to believe it might happen for me some day too.

Julie and Kerry - so sorry to hear your news.  My thoughts are with you.

Poogie - good luck for EC!!  Let us know how it went!

Hi to everyone else too.

And finally ... it feels like I have something to update you on for once!  We had our co-ord appointment yesterday so I came home with my little blue bag full of syringes, swabs and drugs.  Can't quite believe it's finally happening - I might be d/regging as early as this time next month!

Love
Ali


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Egg collection for me on Tuesday, this short protocol is a whirlwind!

Julie - have you thought about a second opinion... at another hosp?

Nicki - i had to wait about a year to start my NHS cycle (as ealing ran out of money in one of the financial years.., so i had to wait)

Poogie - hope today went well

Chris - brilliant news - congratulations   

Good luck everyone 
Fergali


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi evreyone

EC went well today just tired now and getting a little sore but too bad really. I got 3 eggs which I am chuffed about as I only had 3 follies and when all said and done it only takes ONE!  

We are having straight IVF and not ICSI as was originally a possibility.  My DH gave a good sample today and apparently that does not put is in the ICSI category.  I am now worrying that egg and   won't fertilise at least with ICSI you get more of a chance.

Fergali good luck for your EC on Tuesday do you know how many follies you have now? xx

Future Mummy thanks for the info re the follies xxxx

Nicky - I am on an NHS cycle and did try to have a private cycle earlier in the year but it didn't work out.  I had my papers sent to HH last Sept 06 and only started in August but that was due to 2 months of high FSH levels, so although its taken me a year now it would have taken 9 months if I hadn't had high FSH levels.  HTH. Good luck on your cycle x

 Julie-Anne EBW Kerry Chris and everyone else.xx

Hi to everyone else and good luck.  Sending lots of      .

Have a lovely weekend all.

LOL Poogie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats poogie sending good fert and division vibes your way.  I got 3 eggs this cycle so hope thats a good sign for you hon. x

Oh fergali- blimey isnt it fast....good luck for Tuesday.

Ali- best of luck to you too

Hi to everyone else. 

Im rather tired, took a half day and spent quite a bit of it doubled over in pain.  Very scary but as I began farting a lot while walking to waiting for the tube realised it was likely wind and IBS.....!!!  Feel better now just exhausted!  I dread to think what my fellow travellers were thinking.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Poogie- fab news hun.Much better to let nature do the selecting. I remember how nervous I was the 1st time waiting to find out if we had fertilisation. Sending lots of happy positive fertilisation vibes     Let it know how it goes  

FM-     Happy birthday  and enjoy your evening. Perhaps since the time is right you might have more to celebrate soon. I've decided to stop the herbs as  I was taking them to try and get my cycle to be shorter but its already day 26 and I have not ovulated so decided to stop taking them.
The blood tests are part of the level 1 miscarriage panel checking  karyotypes, lupus anticoagualant, Anti Cardiolipin Antibodies and a Thrombophilia screen. She has also let me know she has referred me to St Marys anyway as there is a waiting list for NHS referrals and I can cancel if good things happen in the meantime. She did it because of the recent 2 and then the 2 from in my 20's.

fergali- wow good luck for Tuesday     Your right I found the short protocol so fast after doing a long drawn out long one. I may get a 2nd opinion but want to see the test results first.  

Ali- gosh not long now hun. Geared up and just about ready to go. Good luck

EBW- on poor you- the joy of preganency - hope all is fine 

Hi to everyone I've missed. Have a fab weekend

Julie xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

EBW - I am having the most awful wind!!! My husband says I practically blow the covers off the bed!!! (and they SMELL, sorry TMI) I dread being around people in cae they realise it's me!!!      

Emma


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

thanks everyone for your replies on how long you've been waiting on the NHS. We have been referred from St Albans hospital.. don't know if it made any difference...trying the 'my body is a temple' for a bit to try anf get myself ready! Well, had three glasses of wine tonight but have been good otherwise.. 

   to everyone..  hope all our dreams come true  

Nicki
x


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is well and enjoying this lovely weather.

The Clinic called me today to say my eggs hadn't fertilised so the treatment is over for me.  I had 3 eggs, one was an empty sac and the other two were not good quality.  Feeling upset but am still glad I got this far.    Just need some "me" time.  DH and I will go away for a week the end of sept. Need some sun and some time away.

Wishing everyone the best of luck for whatever stage you are at and sending you all   .

Take care.

Poogie xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG Poogie I'm so very sorry to hear your news hun. Gutted for you and really which I could  give you a big hug      You sound like your doing the right thing going away for some me time,taking care and giving yourself a chance to regroup. I can not imagine your disappointment and am thinking of you. Take care

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi poogie

Im so sorry hon.  It is so hard when you get this far x

Just to let you know I had 6 eggs at my first tx, only one fertilized but didnt divide so my ET was also cancelled.

Taking some time away will be good for you both and wishing you all the best for what you decide to do


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Poogie, we haven't spoken before but I just wanted to send you  ... you and DH going away and spending time to take stock and decide next way forward....
Thinking of you, take care

Nicki
x


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi Poogie,

really sorry to hear your news. 

Fergali


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Poogie, I'm so sorry hun, I can't imagine how disappointed you must be. Going away seems to be a good plan.   
Take care.

Pooks xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Poogie, I am so sorry.  

Future Mummy


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Poogie, I am so sorry to hear your news, Take care of yourself xx

Luv Chris x


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Poogie,
So so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you, and I hope you are able to get some quality time to recover.
All the very best.
Love
Ali


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Just popped in for a lurk but wanted to say 

Thinking of you Poogie - my first (and only) IVF was similar - though we weren't told til et day things had gone wring. I found it very hard to come to terms with. Take good care of yourselves. EBW's success after similar problems is an inspiration for me.
love Olly

Good luck Fergali

Not long to go for Round 2 for me. Gulp.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

great to "see" you olly.

Best of luck for this round


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to say hello and thank you all so much for your messages they really do mean a lot and help at a time like this.

I was very upset at the weekend but I am ok now just numb I suppose.  I am thinking of going back to work on Thurs and then we are going away to Majorca a week Sat for a break and to decide where to go next regarding tx.  Emotions and body all over the place  

Sorry for lack of personals but I am thinking of you all and wishing you lots of luck wherever you are in your tx.     

Poogie xxxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Poogie i was very sad to read your news, Im so sorry.

We are fine and am happy to report that I am starting my down reg injections tomorrow yey, The rollercoster starts again.
Im very nervous, It's been so long wince we did it last.

Hope that I have some cycle buddies.

Fingers crossed for everyone

Love
Wendy
xXx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi Wendy,

Don't worry, you'll get back into it in no time! Good luck for tomorrow.

I had EC yesterday - just waiting to hear what is happening in the 'test tube'!

Hope everyone is OK.

Fergali


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Fergali, good luck for ET! 
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

fert and division vibes winging their way fergali x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thanks Fergali.

Good Luck to you to hun, hope your little embies are dividing ready for your nice warm tummy.  

xXx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Good Luck with ET Fergali       

Welcome back Wendy  

Pooks xx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Evening all,

Poogie, still thinking of you xx

Fergali good luck tomorrow   

Hi Wendy hope all goes well tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Luv Chris x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all ditto to what Chris posted- 

Fergali- sending you mega fertilisation and dividing vibes     Good luck!

Wendy-  good luck for starting dr tomorrow  

poogie- thinking of you 

Hi to everyone else and hope your having a good week so far

Julie xx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Fergali - all the best for fert and ET - am sending positive vibes your way.

Wendy - good to meet you and hope all goes well.

Is anybody else having treatment at the moment?  I'll be starting d/regging on 5th October, so if there are any cycle buddies out there, give me a shout!

AAGH this waiting game is a killer, isn't it!


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Good Luck Fergali.

Alim - I start end Sept - but stimming without d/r so only not a proper cycle buddy  

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Blimey  - twos days and no posts - where is everyone!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all, 

Hope everybody is doing Ok . Fergali, how is it going?

I have a question: I had my progesterone levels monitored this week ( doing a few tests before IVF next month).
I ovulated day 15, then on day 17 had 16.9, day 18, 38.6, day 19 , 24.7 and on day 20 I had 36.4.
As I have a short cycle , although better now thanks to the herbs, day 21 was not checked ( I guess knowing the results, it should have!) My GP is surprised at the levels going high again as usually after a peak they go down continuously. 
Has anyone ever experienced fluctuations? Could this mean implantation tried to take place? 
I have no spotting yet day 21, but reckon I should start spotting in about 2 days with a period day 25-26.
However I am puzzled by the fact the levels went up again. Any thoughts?
Have a nice week end all.
Future Mummy


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi all,

all going well with me - 2 embies on board, taking it easy and hoping.

FM - No idea on your techy question.. sorry

Hope everyone else is OK

Fergali


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Fergali-         Glad your doing well on your 2ww and sending lots of positive vibes  

FM- sounds like your body is a bit confused. Hope your can find out why. I'm day 35 of my cycle and still have not ovulated as far as I can tell so very mixed up   

Also there is a thread mentioning that research at HH has found that many women are getting the wrong amount of fertility drugs. That explains why Mr told me at my last consultation that because I respond so sensitively to stimulation he would not change me from puregon as it gives the nose accurate dose in his opinion.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112439.msg1561249;boardseen#new

Was anyone involved in the trial?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

Julie xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know that Thalia had a baby girl on 20th Sept! 

Congratulations Thalia, I hope you are both doing well, I hope you don't mind me posting your news.

Good luck to all our cycling ladies

Take care

Scooter


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Thalia, it's about time we had a little girl to get all these boys in order!!!

Hugs and   to all...

Cheery

Ps:  I can't believe that I post I started over 2 years ago is still going      Hope you all find your dream at Hammersmith, I did and I'm forever greatful


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats on the arrival of your baby girl Thalia       

Fergali, Sending you tonnes of sticky vibes for your 2ww        

Hi to everyone, I hope you have had a good weekend.

Got my 23w scan on wednesday, DH has finally agreeed to find out the sex!!

Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats to Thalia maybe there is going to be a spate of pink ones.

Great to see you pooks hon!  Good luck for Wednesday let us know what they say the flavour is for you!!

Loads to do this week as going away on Friday for a week YIPPPPEEEEE.  Hope this rain stops.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a quick post as at work to say            to Thalia and glad she arrived safley. Looking forward to her name and hope your doing realy well

julie xx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Congrats to Thalia, really great news

 

Lots of love

Fergali


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations Thalia!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let Siheilwli or I know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 24th September 2007  * 
  ​
*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
*Woo (Wendy) * - Started D/R on the 20th of Sept- baseline scan?   
*candistar1*- started down regulating for 1st ICSI on the 6th of September. Stimming? 

*LADIES ON 2WW *  
*Fergali-* On 2ww for 2nd IVF- Et 21st of Sept - 2nd October   

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
*Carrie P -* Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) August/September? 
*Totyu-* Starting 1st IVF after 3 IUI's September- 
*Future Mummy - * Starting 3rd IVF cycle (long) sept coordination 2nd Aug- 
*alim7482 (Ali)- * Starting D/R for 1st IVF 5th of Oct - 
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -* going for 2nd IVF short Antagonist Protocol sept/Oct  
*Doodlebug -* consultation 1st Aug for ICSI - Do you have a  
*Odette -* going for 3rd IVF- soon at IVI Barcelona 
*siheilwli * - Going for 2nd NHS IVF Oct 07 after 1st private 
*Jameson -* Looking to start 3rd ICSI 2nd cycle of ICSI around December / Jan 
*Julie-Anne -* Going for 4th IVF Jan/Feb 08 

NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  
*loubeedood-* Following up and having implantation/ reoccurant miscarriage tests and moved to ARGC. 
Hope your doing well!
*Wannabemum07 (Caroline) * - Follow up with consultant Oct after 2nd IVF Aug- looking to go again Oct/Nov 
*sarah2007*- Going for follow up consultation after ICSI Aug- 
*Poogie -* Following up after IVF Aug/Sept 
*nickid -*On waiting list for IVF and TTC naturally in the meantime 
*Sarah13-* Having a consultation with Mr L 2nd of October after 3rd IVF considering 
donor sprem 
*Mrsb2b -* Having follow beginning of Oct up after chemical in Aug/Sept from 2nd IVF cycle and 
looking to do FET.

*LAST UPDATES OF LADIES WHO HAVE BEEN TAKING A BREAK FROM POSTING AND 
WHO WE WOULD LOVE TO HEAR FROM! * 
*Rafs -* WAS following up after 1st IVF June 07. Hope your doing well. How are you getting on? 
*Lobs - * How are you getting on?
*Soozalicious - * How are you getting on?
*Jenine -* Had follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF look to lower FSH level before next ICSI 
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* (last update) follow up booked 17th July 1st IVF May/June - Hopeyour doing well and having sucess re NHS funding!
*Ozzie -* (last update) waiting for referral.How are you getting on?
*Chadwick (Jayne) -* Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy.How are you getting on?
*Rachael * - next step?How are you getting on?
*Here's Hoping -* How are you getting on?
*Loujane (Lou) -* taking time before deciding what to do next.How are you getting on?
*CharlieT * -How are you getting on? 
*Almay (katie)- * review after 6th ICSI- done in Warsaw June 07  How are you getting on?
*KellyWhitt -* natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07 and *RachaelJ* -  13 September 06 . Babies will have arrived now hopefully safe and well. Would love to hear your news 

MUMMIES TO BE  
*Chrisx- *  12th Sept after 2nd ICSI cycle   
*Angie -*  Aug from TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF   
*Miela -*  30th of May after ICSI  
*Pooks -*  18th of May 3rd IVF EDD is 25 January 08. 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * -  14th May EDD is 21 January 08. 
*Bilba - *  25th April 02.01.08  
*Lisax -*  10th of April - EDD?  
*RR-*  18th March edd 27/11/07   
*Rooth -*  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007 *UPDATE  * due to gestational diabetes and being on insulin booked in for induction on wed 3rd Oct  
*Midlands Lass -*  1 Feb - EDD is 10/10/07 Twins   

*HH MUMMIES * 
*Britgirl- * *BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07*  *UPDATE  
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  going 
for 2nd baby Sept 2007 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 *


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning all

Hope we are all ok.

Julie- my edd currently is suggested as 22 Jan based on my 20w scan if you want to alter it.

Well I have a lot of work to do as I am going away (did I mention that) on Friday.


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello all

Hope your well?,  just back from my hols and haven't caught up fully on the goings on at HH - a quick update to let you know that I can actually start IVF in my next cycle. When I got the call today to confirm from HH I was so happy I nearly cried during a conference!

Congratulations Thalia, 

Good luck to everyone else! 

Tots


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

tots- fab news hun!!!!!
Wendy  and candistar1- How are you getting on ?
    
Fergali-How are you getting on with your 2ww? When do you test?

Julie xx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi

2ww is, as ever, going slowly... but I'm at work (have desk job, mainly sit around!) so at least i can think of other things. No idea or view if it's worked - test next Tuesday. But last time didn't even get to the test date....
Fergali


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Just to let you all know that we are having a   (another for the Hammersmith football team!)

Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

fergali good luck for tuesday hon.  

Pooks...blue huh?  thought you were gonna help even up the odds....   seriously though congrats....

I was told there was a 80% chance of a boy with ICSI (what I had) so am bound to be a minority I guess....not sure if its the same odds for straightforward IVF.....HH does seem to produce a lot of blue ones though


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Dear all on the HH thread
Hope you dont mind me dropping you all a general question. I'd love to know how the Hammersmith run the stimming phase - how many scans do you have, what drugs are used, etc. We've had 4 cycles of ICSI at Queen Mary and the Bridge. This 4th cycle for us has been very frustrating and we are looking like we might have to abort due to lack of response to Menopur. We are looking at Hammersmith or the Lister. We are looking for doctors who are good at doing investigations (given the next cycle for us will be number 5!), good monitoring of stimming phase, flexibility round drugs etc. Wondered if any of you had any views and if you had time to respond that would be great. Either on this thread or direct to me as a post.
Huge thanks in advance.
And Good luck to all of you going through a cycle now.
Love me


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hiya Ladies  

How is every1 doing   

Just thought i`ll pop on here see how every1 is doing (that knows me), still on here most nites now iam posting on the 1st trimester thread which i have made some g8 friends.
Still in shock cant quiet believe im pregnant and now in my 9wks already, must admit it has not been g8 fun, with the morning sickness which has started mornin and nite, its so hard knowing what to eat when u feel so yuk!!! 

Not having much luck with my 1st scan appointment which i am still waiting for, they told me to be patient would u believe as they are very busy with booking lots of scans so i`ll just have to wait.

Take it easy 
Angie xxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Angle- great your doing well and hope you get a scan soon!!!! 

Pook's- a boy fab fab fab-   

Fergali-over half way now hun    

Beetle- I can only answer from my experience and you might want to read my review underthe clinics board.They are good a closely monitoring where required, fairly set on the drug protocol set by the consultant but happy to discuss concerns and do not sugar coat their viewson chances of success. EBW found they wanted to further tests before starting treatment on her and she had a positive outcome.

Hi to all I've missed, need to make dinner now,

Juliexx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh and Midlandslass - Any sign of your twins yet? Are you going natural or c-section? Due 10th Oct I think- Goodluck


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Ah Congratulations Thalia, well done can't wait to hear what you have called her.

We are doing ok I think, I didn't feel this tired last time round but hay ho.
We are going for our query scan on Thurs 4th Oct at 8.20am, we haven't got a babysitter so I'm afraid I'm going to have to take Luke with us, SORRY!!! I really hope that he doesn't upset anyone.
We will make sure that we sit out of the way and try and keep him quiet (he is a very good boy so should behave himself) Just thought I should warn you.

I'm sorry and I really hope that we don't upset anyone by taking him with us.

Loadsa love and luck to you all
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Just had a quick peek and wow
Congratulations Thalia.  Well done great news.
Good luck everyone.
lots of love
Vicky x


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning,

I haven't been on for a long time I hope everyone is well....sending lots of     

My due date it 17th December with a baby Girl I was having twins but mc one at 14 week    but this little lady has stayed with me


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning all

Whizzing by as its my last day before I go away for a week.

Hi Ang!  Great to see you.  You too Lisa sorry to read of your loss but nice to see another pink one due from HH.

Catch you all soon. xx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hello All

I haven't posted on this thread since July. Hope you are all well. 
Good to see so many BFPs at HH! I haven't logged on for a while as it was quite difficult to see those such as Pooks and Miela,that went through treatment at the same time us go onto to continue their pregnancy. Not that I am not happy for you all, but just found it difficult to deal with. Hope you understand. Getting over things now.

Just to update you, after our mc in June, we were told by the funding lady at HH that our NHS IVF would not come through until May and that the PCT would take our NHS cycle away should we have a private cycle in between. According to our PCT this is not the case! We have since decided to go to Sri Lanka at x-mas to visit my DH's family which we are looking forward to and go for a private cycle, hopefully in January.

Our NHS follow-up appointment which we kept, is on 3rd Oct so will sort out the finer details then.

It will be our 1st ICSI as our 1st IVF resulted in a 30% fertilisation rate, and will be given IM progesterone this time. 

I would be interested to hear other people's experience's of ICSI at HH??

Wishing you all well.  
Lots of love,

Nicky xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Dropping in before I finish packing off on holiday tomorrow!!!! (did I mention that?!)

Nicki  -great to see you back we very much understand where you are coming from with not feeling comfortable dealing with others successes.  I myself found it difficult seeing successes especially after my mmc in November 06.  Its not that I wasnt happy for people I just couldnt deal with it. Having a mc after tx is such a massive blow and those of us who have experienced it know exactly what you mean!  One of my friends got a BFP 2 days before my test day this time and I found that nigh near impossible to cope with as I thought this cycle had failed. Its self preservation and I am all for whatever you are comfortable with, whatever gets you through.  

Glad to hear you can start tx.  

I have only ever gone with ICSI.  I have only had one cycle at HH (this one) and it was problematic in that I didnt react to the drugs very well at all and only had 2 decent follies!  However they managed to get my 2 decent eggs to embryo stage  and one is still with me so I cant really fault that aspect.  Although they tried to get me to cancel due to my poor response they did leave the final decision to me which was great as my previous clinic would cancel you without question if you had less than 5 follies..

Really hope this one works out for you x


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I am off on hols on Sunday   so I just wanted to wish everyone best of luck and I am thinking of you.  

Fergali - good luck xxx  

JulieA - we may be cycle buddies this time round I have booked a consultation with another clinic for end of October to have ICSI this time round.  Hope you are ok. xxx

Woo - good luck on 4 October. xxx

Hi to everyone else.

Take care.
Poogie xx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all 
Please 'scuse the brief post - but does anyone know whether HH does ec on Saturday? (I assume they do Monday  - Friday)
Thanks
Olly


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Olly

I know they do sometimes - it really depends on the numbers of people who are ready for EC and whether they can get the additional staff to cover.  there are docs,, nurses and embryologists working every day but not as many at the w/end as during the week.

Not much help - sorry!
betty


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=113214.new#new


----------

